# McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger
Ein kleiner Denkanstoss für alle die es interessiert​
https://www.greenpeace.de/genfutter
Leere Versprechen | Greenpeace

Greenpeace Aachen - interessanter Link. Danke an dieser Stelle an RobinsonC


Nachdem hier sicher der ein oder andere User für die Produkte der Kette ausspricht (ich nehme mich da nicht aus), wollte ich einmal ein wenig das Thema umschneiden. Vorab sei noch gesagt - ich habe, bevor ich schlussendlich im Büro gelandet bin und dementsprechend "was vernünftiges" gelernt habe, einmal tatsächlich Landwirt gelernt. Das auf drei verschiedenen Ausbildungsbetrieben (Ausbildungs-Konzeptbedingt), unter anderem ein Jahr auf einem Vorzeige Bio-Hof im hohen Norden. Die Materie der Nahrungsmittelherstellung und wo eben diese Rohstoffe herkommen ist mir somit bekannt. Im hiesigen Forum wurde zudem jede Art der "News" behandelt, von daher wollte ich dieses Thema nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn es mit der Hardware, sofern man uns selbst nicht als solche ansieht, nichts zu tun hat. Zudem geht es nicht erst seit gestern so bei McDonald`s sondern eben schon ein knappes Jahr, jedoch mag es dennoch den ein oder anderen geben an dem das vorbei gegangen ist.

Das die aktuelle Gen-Politik bei solch großen Unternehmen wie Mc Donald`s überhaupt statt findet ohne eine gewisse Presse -  unverständlich. Ich selbst bin erst darauf Aufmerksam geworden als in  meiner kleinen Heimatstadt Brandenburg an der Havel eine einzelne  Greenpeace-Aktivistin mit einem Schild vorm hiesigen innerstädtischen Einkaufszentrum bzw.  McDonald`s stand. "Ach sieh mal an - Eigentlich ganz gut das es Greenpeace gibt" dachte  ich in meinem Hinterkopf in diesem Moment. Und das obwohl ich eigentlich  gar nicht so ein "Grüner" bin - fahre selber nen Geländewagen und somit  eine Spritschleuder und finanziere damit wohl so manche Rente, auch  Bio-Kost hat zwar seine "Nischen-Daseinsberechtigung", nur sehe ich  nicht ein dafür diese Preise zu zahlen oder gar die Gesamternährung darauf einzustellen - denn auch hier ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Kurz gesagt ich hab nichts gegen  den konventionellen Lebensstil, wobei mich auch der "Bio-Onkel" von  nebenan nicht stört. Einzig mit der Nuklear-Lobby habe ich ein Problem -  aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Ursprünglich hieß es bei McDonald`s sie verkaufen ausschließlich nicht Genmanipuliertes Fleisch bzw. Fleisch und Geflügel von Tieren welche nicht mit gentechnisch verändertem Futtermittel gefüttert wurden. Diese Regelung ist aktuell zumindest für Hähnchenfleisch passè... Und wie jedem klar sein sollte, spricht dies Bände über die Zukunft unserer Nahrungsmittel wenn es den Großkonzernen gelingt uns gentechnisch veränderte Nahrungsmittel unterzujubeln ohne das eine Reaktion erfolgt. Dann werden wir davon bald reichlich haben. Zudem setzt das die Hemmschwelle herab gentechnisch veränderte Pflanzen in Deutschland anzubauen. 

Das das überhaupt statt findet ohne eine gewisse Presse - unverständlich. Ich selbst bin erst darauf Aufmerksam geworden als in meiner kleinen Heimatstadt Brandenburg an der Havel eine einzelne Greenpeace-Aktivistin mit einem Schild vorm hiesigen innerstädtischen McDonald`s stand. "Ach sieh mal an - Gut das es Greenpeace gibt" dachte ich in meinem Hinterkopf in diesem Moment. Und das obwohl ich eigentlich gar nicht so ein "Grüner" bin - fahre selber nen Geländewagen und somit eine Spritschleuder und finanziere damit wohl so manche Rente, auch Bio-Kost hat zwar seine "Nischen-Daseinsberechtigung", nur sehe ich nicht ein dafür diese Preise zu zahlen. Kurz gesagt ich hab nichts gegen den konventionellen Lebensstil, wobei mich auch der "Bio-Onkel" von nebenan nicht stört. Einzig mit der Nuklear-Lobby habe ich ein Problem - aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Für denjenigen der sich mit der Materie nicht weiter auskennt, sich aber dennoch informieren möchte gibt es zum einen das Stichwort "Monsanto" und es gibt freilich ebenso die Umweltschützer Homepages auf welchen die Thematik grob umschnitten wird. Es sei noch hinzuzufügen das egal ob es Auswirkungen durch diese gentechnisch veränderten Nahrungsmittel auf den Menschen gibt oder nicht - auf jeden Fall gibt es Auswirkungen in allen Ländern in welchen dieses Gen-Saatgut ausgebracht wird. Und diese sind nicht positiv sondern lediglich Konzernen wie etwa Monsanto zuträglich.

Ich möchte nun das Thema hier gar nicht weiter groß ausführen, sondern lediglich einen Denkanstoss geben...

Eine Monsanto Dokumentation - Mit Gift und Genen [2008] (es gibt einige, kaum eine unumstritten)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RQ-xqZ-0cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ohne genveränderte Nahrungsmittel würde wir immer noch Jäger und Sammler sein...

Nur durch Genveränderungen sind unsere heutigen Kulturpflanzen entstanden, die wir essen. Der Prozess dauerte tausende Jahre. Der einzige Unterschied heute: es wird nachgeholfen und so die Mutation beschleunigt.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Menschen daraus so ein Problem machen können. Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Seh ich absolut genauso.


Ich hab kein Problem wenns Tomaten gibt die ein Kilo wiegen und genauso schmecken.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Die meisten Menschen haben halt einen riesen Schiss vor dem Unbekannten. Vor allem sehe ich das hier sehr deutlich in Deutschland/Europa.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich will es aber keinem Unternehmen überlassen, das nur auf Gewinne aus ist, mir zu erklären, was gut und was nicht gut ist.


----------



## Paradoxium (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich find den Beitrag gut!

Ich war ursprünglich auch für Gen-Food. Klar, ist ja auch kein Problem: Der Afrikanische Bauer hat eine größere Tomate und verdient mehr Geld, und wenn die Mutation gut war schmeckt sie mir sogar besser...
Das wird einem ja auch so im Bio-Unterricht beigebracht. Mein Bio-Lehrer meinte "das ist wie die Masern-Impfung, nicht schädlich aber viele sind dagegen".

Ich selbst fahre auch ne richtige Spritschleuder und fliege viel. Ich bin alles andere als Grün, auch nicht politisch, da ich einige Ansichtsweisen der Grünen nicht mit meinen vereinbaren kann.

*ABER* was mir mein Erdkunde Lehrer gezeigt hat, ist alles andere als feierlich. Er ist noch einer der keine Gehirnwäsche hinter sich hat.

Was die Menschen in armen Ländern betrifft, das ist das eine. Aber der Anbau von Gentechnisch verändertem Mais wird uns ein richtiges Problem bereiten. Warum?
Der Boden wird weggewaschen. Wenn man das ganze noch verknüpft mit der Grundwasserabsenkung die durch umpumpen gerade im Gange ist (Berlin hat den Grundwasserspiegel um mehr als 50 Meter heruntergestzt, ich dachte ich seh nicht recht), dann stehen wir vor einem richtig harten Versorgungsproblem. Das betrifft nicht nur die Nahrung, sondern auch dass die ******* wieder im Klo stehen bleibt. Und wenn dann wieder die pest ausbricht, na dann Hola die Waldfee.

Übrigens, Genfood macht auch Antibiotikeresistent. Und wenn wir resistent gegen Antibiotika sind, dann sterben wir wieder an Blinddarmentzündungen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wie ich oben schon darlegte wollte ich nicht auf die Menge eingehen oder den Geschmack. Eher auf den Giftcocktail der ungetestet im Saatgut vorhanden ist (der im konventionellen Anbau allerdings ebenfalls vorhanden ist wenn auch in anderer Form), oder auf das grundsätzliche nutzen von RoundUp was alles killt was grün ist außer eben die resistente Pflanze, Saatgutpreise jenseits von gut und böse und die damit einhergehende Abhängigkeit von Unternehmen wie Monsanto oder ähnlichem, Angebliche Reduzierung vom Spritzmitteleinsatz - was sich leider nicht bewahrheitet hat und viele andere Probleme... hatten damals einige Versuchsstätten besucht und gesehen und auch die berichteten schon damals nicht nur gutes....


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Was stimmt ist, das die Pflanzen die immun gegen Schädlinge sind dazu führen das mehr Spritzmittel benutzt wird und die Mutation irgendwann nutzlos ist.
Weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Soulsnap (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied heute: es wird nachgeholfen und so die Mutation beschleunigt.



Leider ist es nur nicht so einfach... Es gibt keine Langzeitstudien zu den Nebenwirkungen...


----------



## S754 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

[x] uninteressant, ich geh vielleicht 1-2 mal in den MC im Jahr.
Ich bevorzuge richtige Gasthäuser und Restaurants^^


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Leider ist es nur nicht so einfach... Es gibt keine Langzeitstudien zu den Nebenwirkungen...


Warum sollte sich die natürlich, von der künstlichen Mutation in dem Punkt unterscheiden?


----------



## Paradoxium (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

-----


----------



## Soulsnap (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich die natürlich, von der künstlichen Mutation in dem Punkt unterscheiden?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjYsx_7tzC4

Wenn Konzerne wie Monsanto und Co könnten wie sie wollten würden wir hier jeden Dreck fressen.
Und die Nötigen Medikamente gegen die Krankheiten gleich mitverkaufen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Seh ich absolut genauso.
> 
> 
> Ich hab kein Problem wenns Tomaten gibt die ein Kilo wiegen und genauso schmecken.


Leider gibt es massig davon die schmecken als wären die einem hinten herausgekommen sind oder die gleichen Wasserflaschen.

Mc Doof oder Würgerking sind mir egal da ich dort eh nix esse oder trinke. Schlimmer finde ich eher Pestizide, Medikamente und was weiß ich noch für Sachen in den Lebensmitteln. Generell sollte man der Genmanipulation keinen Freifahrtsschein ausstellen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen haben halt einen riesen Schiss vor dem Unbekannten. Vor allem sehe ich das hier sehr deutlich in Deutschland/Europa.



Was man aber dabei der Natur anrichtet ist dir dabei egal. 
Durch Genmanipulierten Mais sterben die Bienen, leider ist es so.
Und ohne Bienen ......
Bienen & Agro-Gentechnik


----------



## BlackNeo (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich war seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr bei McDonalds und seitdem ich vegan lebe kann ich da ja eh fast nix mehr essen 

Ich bevorzuge es mir mein Essen selbst zu machen, das macht Spaß und ich kann genau aussuchen was drin ist. Wenn ich mal wo "essen gehe" dann meistens in meiner Stammkneipe nachdem ordentlich gebechert wurde, so ein Sojasteakbrötchen ist dann himmlisch


----------



## jamie (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

-Ich finde McDonalds zum Kotzen und esse dort nicht.
-Sollte sich der Käufer darüber im Klaren sein, was er da isst. Information ist also Pflicht. Auch wenn's die meisten McDonalds-Kunden wohl nicht juckt.
-Bin ich gegen den Anbau von genmanipulierten Pflanzen. Die Veränderung des Erbguts ist nämlich nicht so einfach, wie man sich das so vorstellt. Das Erbgut ist überhaupt nicht so weit entschlüsselt, dass man die Folgen umfassend absehen kann. D.h. es könnten (und werden) unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen auftreten, was dann auch für die Gesundheit des Konsumenten gefährlich ist. 
Sät man jetzt Pflanzen mit verändertem Erbgut aus, kann man auch nicht erwarten, dass die hübsch da bleiben, wo sie sollen. Samen, Sporen, ... verteilen sich und können andere Pflanzen verdrängen. Die kurzfristigen Vorteile der Pflanze sorgen dafür, dass sie sich vorerst durchsetzen kann und andere Pflanzen verdrängt werden, möglicherweise sogar aussterben. Langfristige Nachteile (z.B. das das Zeug möglicherweise krebserregend ist; oder: Schädling z.B. passen sich mit der Zeit auch an) werden dann erst viel später bemerkt aber dann hat sich das Zeug schon in alle Richtungen verteilt. 
-Ist es Quatsch zu sagen, dass Gen-Manipulation nötig sei, um alle Menschen ernähren zu können. Es könnten auch so alle ernährt werden. Das Problem ist zum Beispiel, dass gigantische Flächen zum Anbau von Pflanzen zur Produktion von Bio-Treibstoffen verwendet werden. Es verhungern keine Menschen, weil wir kein Gen-Gemüse anbauen, sondern wegen Verschwendung von Lebensmitteln, Nahrungsmittelspekulation etc. Dieses Argument ist eben nur eine fadenscheinige Ausrede...


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjYsx_7tzC4
> 
> Wenn Konzerne wie Monsanto und Co könnten wie sie wollten würden wir hier jeden Dreck fressen.
> Und die Nötigen Medikamente gegen die Krankheiten gleich mitverkaufen....



Eine Studie sagt nicht viel aus, da bräuchte es mehr.


----------



## Soulsnap (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Eine Studie sagt nicht viel aus, da bräuchte es mehr.



Dann nutze Google. Aber interessant, es ist also egal das es keine Studien gibt die belegen das es ungefährlich ist und du hast kein Problem mit dem zeug. 

Jedoch verlangst du jetzt quasi nach Studien die das gegenteilige beweisen? Merkst du selber oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



> Ich war seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr bei McDonalds und seitdem ich vegan lebe kann ich da ja eh fast nix mehr essen


Zuletzt gegessen hatte ich dort 1985 und das letzte Getränk war 2000. Sollte angeblich Kaffee gewesen sein auch lt. Aufdruck vom Becher. War aber eher wohl das aufgekochte Wischwasser mit einem Schuss Teerkocher.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Also ich persönlich habe absolut kein Problem mit genmanipulierten Essen, beziehungsweise Saatgut, und stehe auch voll hinter der USA und deren Entwicklungen bezüglich des technischen Fortschrittes in der Landwirtschaft. Ist echt erstaunlich was die mittlerweile auf die Reihe bekommen haben.
Aber gut, wie die Europäer dazu stehen wissen wir wohl alle, Hauptsache man kann am Stammtisch über "die Chlor-Hühner aus den noch viel USA" schimpfen. 

Allerdings sei auch gesagt dass das noch lange nicht heißen muss dass ich die Ausbeutung der Natur durch Pestizide, oder vergleichbare Mittel, gut heiße. Im Übrigen genau so wenig wie Massentierhaltung.
Bloß sehe ich nicht was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben soll, mir unersichtlich warum das immer in einen Topf geworfen wird.


----------



## yingtao (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Paradoxium schrieb:


> Ich find den Beitrag gut!
> 
> Ich war ursprünglich auch für Gen-Food. Klar, ist ja auch kein Problem: Der Afrikanische Bauer hat eine größere Tomate und verdient mehr Geld, und wenn die Mutation gut war schmeckt sie mir sogar besser...
> Das wird einem ja auch so im Bio-Unterricht beigebracht. Mein Bio-Lehrer meinte "das ist wie die Masern-Impfung, nicht schädlich aber viele sind dagegen".
> ...



Genmanipulierte Lebensmittel machen nicht Antibiotikaresistent sondern die Aufnahme von vielen Antibiotika macht Antibiotikaresistent. Das Problem bei den genmanipulierten Lebensmitteln ist das man die Nebenwirkungen nicht oder nur schlecht kennt. Es fehlen kontrollierte Langzeitstudien um das zu erforschen. Schnellwachsende Tiere die schnell Gewicht zulegen, jedoch anfällig für Krankheiten sind und dann mit Antibiotika behandelt werden müssen um überhaupt das Schlachtalter zu erreichen ist schlecht. Auch ist schlecht das viele der Superpflanzen keinen Nektar produzieren was schlecht für die Tierwelt ist (dafür bleiben halt einige Schädlinge weg) und oft produzieren die Pflanzen auch keine Samen mehr wodurch die Bauern vom Saatguthersteller abhängig sind. Dies ist z.B. in Südspanien oder auch Afrika ein Problem. Auf der einen Seite müssen viele Bauern auf Grund des Marktes auf diese Superpflanzen zurückgreifen um die nötige Menge an Gemüse zu Produzieren aber die Preise für das Saatgut steigt von Saison zu Saison wodurch immer mehr angepflanzt werden muss und immer mehr kleine Bauern vom Markt verschwinden.

Wenn manipulierte Lebensmittel verwendet werden, müssen die auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden damit jeder entscheiden kann ob er das Lebensmittel essen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Paradoxium schrieb:


> Ich war ursprünglich auch für Gen-Food. Klar, ist ja auch kein Problem: Der Afrikanische Bauer hat eine größere Tomate und verdient mehr Geld, und wenn die Mutation gut war schmeckt sie mir sogar besser...



Das Problem ist aber auch, das sich viele der Saat-Korner sich gar nicht vermehren lassen. Also ist der Bauer verpflichtet jedes Jahr sein Saatgut neu von Monsato zu kaufen, wodurch ein starkes Monopol ensteht. Früher konnte der Bauer einfach ein Teil seines Getreides für den Frühling aufheben und wieder aussähen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Für mich gibts noch ein weiteres, schwerwiegendes Problem welches die Genpflanzen von Monsanto bringen: 
Man braucht sowohl den "maßgeschneiderten" Dünger um die optimale Ernte zu erzielen, außerdem braucht es teure Pflanzen"schutz"mittel. Von wem werden diese Dinge angeboten? Richtig, Monsanto. Somit erzielt man zwar bessere und sichere Ernten auf der gleichen Fläche, dafür kostet es sehr viel mehr. Und so Dinge wie Roundup sind hochgiftig, allerdings ist Mutter Natur nicht dämlich, die kleinen Insekten entwickeln mit der Zeit Resistenzen, was entweder eine Erhöhung der Schutzmittelmenge nach sich zieht, oder man muss eine neue Chemiekeule entwickeln. 
Und diese Chemiekeule soll keine Folgen für uns Menschen haben? Dadurch wird eigentlich alles angetötet, was nicht diese eine Genpflanze ist. Nur bleibt das Zeug nicht auf den Feldern, nein, es wird gerne ausgewaschen, gelangt in Bäche und andere Gewässer, tötet dort alles mögliche ab und am Ende ist es schlimmstenfalls im Grundwasser anzutreffen. 

Ich lehne Monsanto ab, so wie ich mittlerweile McDonald´s ablehne. Den Müll muss ich mir nicht zumuten. 

Warum lehne ich Monsanto ab? Weil Monsanto schon lange auf einem guten Weg dahin ist, ein Monopol bei den Genpflanzen aufzubauen. Man benötigt Saatgut, Dünger und Schutzmittel, und das kostet Jahr für Jahr. Es entwickelt sich eine Abhängigkeit, und ein Monopol bei Pflanzen wie Mais möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Ich danke in der Hinsicht meiner ehemaligen Biologie-Lehrerin, die für dieses Thema sensibilisiert hat, unter anderem mit solchen kleinen Filmchen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wehYYc1UriI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex9YocKmoMU


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich habe absolut kein Problem mit genmanipulierten Essen, beziehungsweise Saatgut, und stehe auch voll hinter der USA und deren Entwicklungen bezüglich der Landwirtschaft. Ist echt erstaunlich was die mittlerweile auf die Reihe bekommen haben.
> Aber gut, wie die Europäer dazu stehen wissen wir wohl alle, Hauptsache man kann am Stammtisch über "die Chlor-Hühner aus den noch viel USA" schimpfen.



Was denkst du, warum ein Großteil der US-Amerikaner übergewichtig ist und es extrem hohe Krebsraten dort gibt? Einfach weil nicht nur die Tomate wuchert sondern auch andere Dinge.

"Wachstum um des Wachstums willen ist die Ideologie der Krebszelle." - Edward Abbey

Vielleicht sollte das auch jemand mal Frau Merkel sagen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

@bakterius - schlimmer findest du pestizide und Medikamente in Lebensmitteln? Dann nimm den Gedanken mit und informiere dich über gentechnisch veränderte Hühnchen bzw. deren Eier... Und schon interessiert es auch den "nicht-McDonald's"- Nutzer... Oder besser gesagt sollte es.... 

@gordon - ja die Bienenthematik ist eine sehr existenzielle Sache und spielt eine mehr als große Rolle, auch da lohnt sich jede Art der Information... Monsanto trägt dort ganz bedeutend dazu bei, natürlich nicht als einziger Konzern, aber ich würde sagen als gutes informatives Beispiel ist das durchaus Lesens- bzw. anschauungswert....

@commander - die landwirtschaftliche Entwicklung der usa ist positiv? Monokulturen haben viele Nachteile... Genmanipuliertes Saatgut ebenso....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Die Aussage war direkt auf das Thema bezogen und weiter hinten habe ich ja meine Meinung mitgeteilt. Aber trotz alledem sehe ich halt erstgenanntes derzeitig noch als das größere Übel.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Aussage war direkt auf das Thema bezogen und weiter hinten habe ich ja meine Meinung mitgeteilt. Aber trotz alledem sehe ich halt erstgenanntes derzeitig noch als das größere Übel.



In meinen Augen ist das nicht so zu trennen. Allerdings gebe ich dir natürlich recht im Hinblick auf Pestizide etc. Nur der Ertragsunterschied liegt bei Faktor 4-5, bei selbiger bodenbeschaffenheit... Den negativen Effekt sieht man in China. Jemand bekanntes der dort drei Jahre verbracht hat, sagte mir das dort Pestizide in Lebensmitteln einer der Hauptprobleme ist und auch ständiges Gesprächsthema ist. Durch den geringen Anteil urbaren Landes, und der enorm großen Bevölkerung ist dort jedoch nicht die Wahl gegeben. Somit sieht man worauf es hinauslaufen wird... Gentechnik rettet dort übrigens leider auch nicht den Ertrag, somit ergibt sich eine Sinnlosigkeit.. In den usa ist im übrigen jegliche Kennzeichnung schon damals bei Zulassung bzw. relativ schnell danach untersagt worden im Sinne der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit.. Ich hingegen wüsste gern was wo drin ist.... Gibt viele Punkte mit denen ich nicht einhergehe was die lebensmittelentwicklung in den usa angeht..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Es geht dabei ja nicht nur um die Ertragsfähigkeit zu steigern sondern ja auch darum die Haltbarkeit etc. zu verlängern oder zu ändern. Vieles ist ja leider zu einem Chemiecocktails verkommen auch bei anscheinend gesunden Nahrungsmitteln.


> Ich hingegen wüsste gern was wo drin ist....


Damit gehe ich auch konform und wer will nicht wissen was er da auf dem Teller hat


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Nur doof wenn diese Genmutationen unser Erbgut zerstören. Ich habe von den Genen und alldem was dazu gehört absolut null Ahnung, genau wie der Rest hier. Speziallisten werden eh maultotgekauft und somit weiß letztenendes keiner was das genau anrichtet.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Ich hingegen wüsste gern was wo drin ist.



Da hilft es sehr, wenn man sein Obst und Gemüse selbst im Garten anbaut. Außerdem sollte man auf Fertiggerichte verzichten. Bei Fleisch o.ä. sollte man zum einen weniger Essen und wenn doch dann am besten Bio. Da sind solche Dinge nämlich absolut verboten.


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft es sehr, wenn man sein Obst und Gemüse selbst im Garten anbaut. Außerdem sollte man auf Fertiggerichte verzichten. Bei Fleisch o.ä. sollte man zum einen weniger Essen und wenn doch dann am besten Bio. Da sind solche Dinge nämlich absolut verboten.



Ja, das erzählt man uns. Ob es stimmt weiß keiner.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ja, das erzählt man uns. Ob es stimmt weiß keiner.



Die Frau von meinem Vater ist selbst in dieser Branche tätig. Ich habe also etwas Einblick in die tausenden Richtlinien für den Bioanbau.

Ist zwar ein Haufen Arbeit, dafür hat man dann Sonntagseier von den eigenen Hühnern und Honig vom eigenen Bienenvolk.  

Hof am alten Fernweg


----------



## Leob12 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft es sehr, wenn man sein Obst und Gemüse selbst im Garten anbaut. Außerdem sollte man auf Fertiggerichte verzichten. Bei Fleisch o.ä. sollte man zum einen weniger Essen und wenn doch dann am besten Bio. Da sind solche Dinge nämlich absolut verboten.



Geht leider nicht überall^^


----------



## RobinsonC (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Von wegen - GenFood ist ohne Risiko. Die Ratten, die an den genmanipulierten Erbsen krepiert sind lieferten ein entsprechendes Ergebnis vor etwa 5 Jahren. Bis heute habe ich nicht gelesen, dass das widerlegt worden ist bzw. neue Versuche gesunde fette Ratten hervorbrachten.

Greenpeace Aachen

Studien wird es zu diesem heiklen Thema nicht geben. Ist wirtschaftlich inkorrekt, denke ich.

EDIT: Vielleicht kommt bald der Apfel, der mir neue Haare wachsen lässt und die Möhre, die mir echte Adleraugen bescheert.... ach - die Spinnengene in der Erbse bringen vielleicht mehr Haare auf den Beinen 
Mal sehen, was alles so in der GenWundertüte drinsteckt.  Mit GenFood Probleme aus der Welt schaffen verhält sich m.E. wie den Hunger gegen einen langsamen Tod auszutauschen ...

mfG


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich war seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr bei McDonalds und seitdem ich vegan lebe kann ich da ja eh fast nix mehr essen



Ich finde es furchtbar, wenn jemand das Essen von meinem Essen weg isst.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht die ganze Aufregung um genmanipulierte Nahrung. Genmanipulation ist nicht per sé böse. 

Ganz im Gegenteil, ich denke sogar dass sie eindeutig die Zukunft ist. 
Zum einen, weil wir es nicht schaffen werden auf "normalem" Wege die exponentiell wachsende Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren.

Zum anderen, weil ich die Idee genial finde mein Steak im Reagenzglas zu züchten ohne dass dafür ein Tier existieren muss. Das ist besser für die Tiere, praktischer für die Industrie und auch besser für mich. 


Der Clou ist nur, wie weit wir in der Forschung schon sind. Es steht außer Frage, dass wir solche Methoden erst anwenden können wenn wir wirklich vollständig wissen was wir tun. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Alles ist besser als der momentane Zustand der Massentierhaltungen. 
In einem Chicken-Nugget von Feinkost Donald sind durchschnittlich 46 verschiedene Individuen enthalten, das ist abartig. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das nur in sehr bedingter Form "Fleisch" ist, welches man da isst ...   eher pürierter Biomüll.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

@RobinsonC - habe mal den Link in die Übersicht mit eingefügt. 

@stryke7 - du hast sicherlich mit bekommen das Gen-Anbau keine dauerhafte ertragssteigerung zur Folge hat? Zudem steigt der totalherbizideinsatz dauerhaft stark an. Obendrein ist eine "aufheben" des Saatguts für die nächste Anbauperiode nicht möglich da in der zweiten Generation nur noch ein minimal Ertrag mit einem Haufen Mutationen Auftritt und es zudem vertraglich unzulässig ist. Zudem Ist das Saatgut 4x teurer als konventionelles. Der dauerhafte Verbleib von Giften in der Pflanze und die damit verbundene Aufnahme über die Nahrung ist ebenso problematisch... In diesem Sinne - tolle Zukunft..


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> @stryke7 - du hast sicherlich mit bekommen das Gen-Anbau keine dauerhafte ertragssteigerung zur Folge hat? Zudem steigt der totalherbizideinsatz dauerhaft stark an. Obendrein ist eine "aufheben" des Saatguts für die nächste Anbauperiode nicht möglich da in der zweiten Generation nur noch ein minimal Ertrag mit einem Haufen Mutationen Auftritt und es zudem viertäglich unzulässig ist. Zudem István Saatgut 4x teurer als konventionelles. Der dauerhafte Verbleib von Giften in der Pflanze und die damit verbundene Aufnahme über die Nahrung ist ebenso problematisch... In diesem Sinne - tolle Zukunft..



Naja,  da bist du nun aber ein bisschen stark von den Hassgegnern dieser Industrie beeinflusst worden. 

Ich sage nicht, dass die aktuellen Produkte perfekt sind.  Aber das Konzept ist das Beste dass die Menschheit bisher hervorgebracht hat. 

Und die genannten Komplikationen sind größtenteils gewollt, einfach aus finanziellen Gründen. Dass genmanipuliertes Saatgut nur eine Generation funktioniert ist im Grunde geplante Obsoleszenz, und das Konzept kennen wir ja schon seit gut hundert Jahren. Niemand kann dauerhaft von einem perfekten Produkt leben. 
Deshalb ist Apple so steinreich und die als unverwüstlich bekannten Nokias pleite.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Finde es krank, Leute die Genmanipulation gut finden. Wer Gott spielt sollte sich nicht wundern wenn die Natur dabei zu Grunde geht. Das Interessiert davon niemand. Die USA mit genveränderung, die haben keinen Naturschutz, ganz abgesehen vom Senkungen der Treibhausgase. Darüber sollte man mal Nachdenken bevor man das gut findet was die USA macht.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Warum bin ich zu stark von den hassgegnern beeinflusst wenn ich dir die Nachteile nenne? Diese sind nicht fiktiv. Zudem bestätigen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Eindrücke von Versuchsanstalten und den damit verbundenen informativen Gesprächen ebenso wie die Landwirte die sich mit einem eventuellen Anbau beschäftigt haben dies.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Finde es krank, Leute die Genmanipulation gut  finden. Wer Gott spielt sollte sich nicht wundern wenn die Natur dabei  zu Grunde geht. Das Interessiert davon niemand. Die USA mit  genveränderung, die haben keinen Naturschutz, ganz abgesehen vom  Senkungen der Treibhausgase. Darüber sollte man mal Nachdenken bevor man  das gut findet was die USA macht.


Die Menschheit hat sich schon immer technologisch und wissenschaftlich  weiterentwickelt und dabei Möglichkeiten gefunden, neue Bereiche zu  erobern und zu manipulieren.  
Die Fähigkeit, dass wir beide gerade  miteinander reden können obwohl wir 500+ km voneinander entfernt sind  hätte man früher auch als göttliche Macht angesehen.

Die Natur ging dabei schon immer zu Grunde. Willst du dir deine erste Holzhütte bauen, musst du einen Baum fällen. 

Unsere Aufgabe ist es nun, nach Möglichkeiten zu suchen dies anders zu schaffen.  
Und  ich bin der Meinung, wenn ich mein Steak erzeugen kann ohne dafür ein  gesamtes Tierleben unter abartigsten Bedingungen zu erschaffen und  wieder zu beenden, dann habe ich sogar die moralische Pflicht das auch  zu tun. 

Oder wenn ich mehr Menschen vor dem Verhungern retten  kann, in dem ich die Effizienz der Getreideproduktion steigern kann.  Dann sollte man schon darüber nachdenken, ob es als Genozid gilt das  nicht zu tun. 

Wie ich bereits sagte, müssen wir das Verfahren  vorher natürlich erstmal perfektionieren.  Vorher sollten wir die Finger  davon lassen.

Die USA ist leider dafür bekannt, sehr wenig auf  ihre Umwelt zu achten bei allem was sie tut ...    Das ist traurig, aber  ein anderes Thema.



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Warum bin ich zu stark von den hassgegnern  beeinflusst wenn ich dir die Nachteile nenne? Diese sind nicht fiktiv.  Zudem bestätigen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Eindrücke von  Versuchsanstalten und den damit verbundenen informativen Gesprächen  ebenso wie die Landwirte die sich mit einem eventuellen Anbau  beschäftigt haben dies.



Ich zeig dir ein paar Dinge, auf die sich das bezog:



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> @stryke7 - du hast sicherlich mit bekommen das Gen-Anbau keine  dauerhafte ertragssteigerung zur Folge hat?


Doch, das wäre möglich. 
Dass  einzelne Firmen das gerade nicht tun, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.  Aber, wie ich schon sagte: Die Hersteller von genverändertem Saatgut tun  dies auch nicht (nur) aus Liebe zur Menschheit, sondern weil sie  möglichst viel Geld dadurch verdienen wollen.


Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Zudem steigt der  totalherbizideinsatz dauerhaft stark an.


Naja, wie wärs  wenn wir versuchen das Getreide/Mais/whatever widerstandsfähiger gegen  Unkraut zu machen? Dann können wir sogar weniger Herbizide einsetzen. 


Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Obendrein ist eine "aufheben"  des Saatguts für die nächste Anbauperiode nicht möglich da in der  zweiten Generation nur noch ein minimal Ertrag mit einem Haufen  Mutationen Auftritt und es zudem vertraglich unzulässig ist.


Auch  hier: Das ist erstmal eine künstliche Beschränkung.  Wenn die  Hersteller perfekt reproduzierendes und widerstandsfähiges Saatgut  entwickeln würden, wären sie im nächsten Jahr pleite weil es keiner mehr  braucht. 


Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Zudem Ist  das Saatgut 4x teurer als konventionelles.


Naja, das eine ist ein Naturprodukt, das andere ein Hightech-Produkt (mehr oder weniger).  Natürlich ist das erstmal teurer. 


Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Der dauerhafte Verbleib von  Giften in der Pflanze und die damit verbundene Aufnahme über die Nahrung  ist ebenso problematisch... In diesem Sinne - tolle Zukunft..



Inwiefern verbleiben dauerhaft Gifte in der Pflanze?   Das hat erstmal überhaupt nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Wortakrobat (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Gift bleibt dauerhaft in der Pflanze, da sie eben dieses selbst produziert. So erspart man sich das künstliche aufbringen von Fungiziden und Herbiziden. Diese sind jedoch dennoch da, schlimmer noch es ist in jeder Zelle. Das heißt auch in der Frucht. Die konzentration ist hierbei als sehr hoch anzusehen da bei herkömmlichen spritzmitteleinsatz in der Regel die Frucht weniger betroffen ist da sie in der Regel von einer Schale umgeben sind. Hierbei kommt es natürlich auf den ausbringungszeitpunkt an. Sie gibt somit dauerhaft Gift an die Umwelt ab, das ist der Trick hierbei. 

Unkraut könnte die Pflanze selbst nicht in Angriff nehmen. Ich gehe mal von Unwissenheit aus und Spiel mal den erklärbär... Unkraut interessiert die angebaute Frucht nur indirekt. Das heißt das Unkraut klaut durch ihr Wachstum zum einen. Nährstoffe aus dem Boden und zum anderen schränkt sie die Photosynthese ein durch Schattenwurf etc. als letztes lockt Unkraut selbst Schädlinge an und gibt selbst eventuell Gift ab. Das führt nicht nur zu ertragseinbussen sondern auch zu hohem maschinellem Aufwand da eine Sortierung erfolgen müsste. Im konventionellen Landbau spritzt man daher den jeweiligen Übeltäter raus und umgeht eine schlagartige Vermehrung und eine resistenzwahrscheinlichkeit durch eine vernünftige Fruchtfolge... Bei einer gentechnisch veränderten Frucht herrscht jedoch konzeptbedingt eine Monokultur. Zudem Reichert sich das Totalherbizid bei gentechnischen Anbau im Boden an, was zu einer Resistenz von Unkräutern führt. Von der Resistenz von Insekten und Pilzen gegenüber dem Gift der gentechnisch veränderten Pflanze mal ganz zu schweigen. Zudem ist das bodenlosen extrem wichtig für den Ertrag, das zeigt der Bioanbau deutlich, im konventionellen Anbau ist das schon problematisch, im genanbau wird es am problematischsten, eben nach ein paar Jahren und das führt eben zu einer dauerhaften ertragsminderung. Wie du siehst ist es bedeutend komplexer als gedacht und mal eben ein Gen nehmen und woanders rein setzen ist da nichtmal die halbe Wahrheit. Dazu kommt noch das im Regelfall pfluglose verfahren, oder der nach mehrjähriger Nutzung doppelt zu spritzende ungeziefervernichter, da das eigentliche Ungeziefer halt irgendwann, wie schon geschrieben, immun wird. Dies kann man immer weiter treiben - aber schön zu reden ist da dran wenig. Man sollte sich besser informieren um eine Argumentation zu ermöglichen, denn eine Reduzierung des herbizideinsatzes ist somit nicht möglich, lediglich eine Verlagerung die den Nachteil mit sich bringt das eine höhere konzentration auf unserem Teller landet....

und dafür für soll ich dann auch noch 4x mehr zahlen? Ich denke nicht das es gerechtfertigt ist, da die Langzeitschäden leider enorm sind. In den usa gibt es reichlich Beispiele dafür, informiere dich. Ich selbst kenne dort die Verhältnisse und sie sind grundsätzlich als Pfluglos, monokulturlastig, und als riesig anzusehen. Nur gibt es in den usa mehrere andere Gründe für den Einsatz von gentechnisch verändertem Mais, einfach auf Grund der Gesetzeslage, und der einfacheren Bearbeitung. Dies ist mittlerweile durch vorab behandeltes Saatgut im konventionellen Anbau ebenfalls möglich, was andere Probleme mit sich bringt. 

Und ich ich kann das Zeug im Folgejahr nicht mehr anbauen? Warum? Was wenn der saatgutlieferant einmal wegen was auch immer mal nicht liefern kann? Die Welt verhungert? Immer dran denken das gentechnisch verändertes Saatgut auch in Dritte Welt Länder exportiert wird und die wirklich Armen Bauern im Endeffekt zu Krediten gezwungen werden die sie vor dem Gentechnik Kram nicht brauchten. Und nein es geht Ihnen leider dennoch nicht besser sondern schlechter... 

Und wenn du du nun immer noch denkst ich sei lediglich vom Hass auf Gentechnik geprägt - informiere dich genauer. Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben beantworte ich sie dir gern nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Hey,

In der Technik stecke ich wirklich nicht allzu tief drin. 

Aber was du hier schreibst, geht nicht gegen die Technologie an sich.  Es geht gegen die aktuelle Marktsituation. 


Wie ich schon sagte bin ich der Meinung, dass die Technik vor der breiten Nutzung vollständig ausgereift sein muss.  Das ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht der Fall, schließlich haben wir gerade erst angefangen die Genetik (sehr unpräzise) verändern zu können. 

Was die Wiederverwertbarkeit angeht:  Auch das sehe ich als rein wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkt. Geplante Obsolenszenz. Der Hersteller forscht zwar im Bereich der Perfektionierung von Nahrungsmitteln, gleichzeitig wäre es aber schlecht für ihn wenn er wirklich dauerhaft nutzbares, besseres Saatgut produziert. 

Auch das würde ich erstmal als ein Spezialproblem betrachten, das wir mit Sicherheit durch EU-Gesetze lösen werden. 
Wie es dabei um Dritte-Welt-Länder steht, ist natürlich ein anderes Problem. Aber die sind nunmal schon seit mehreren hundert Jahren diejenigen, die für jetzendlich für unser Wohlergehen bezahlen. 
Wäre schön wenn sich das mal wieder ändern würde,  aber dafür müssten wir uns wohl selbst etwas zurücknehmen.  Und ich kann dir versichern, das wird im großen Stil nicht passieren.  


Ich denke nach wie vor, dass Gentechnik für die Nahrungsproduktion als auch für einige andere Dinge die Schlüsseldisziplin sein wird. Sie ist die Antwort auf Welthunger, Massentierhaltungen, und andere große Probleme.
Meine ehemalige Schule hat uns bereits mit der Frage konfrontiert, wie es weiter geht wenn wir erstmal in der Lage sind auch Menschen genetisch zu optimieren. 
Gut möglich, dass wir das Aufkommen dieser Frage sogar noch erleben, aber irgendwann kommt das mit Sicherheit.


Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, allgemeine Ablehnung von Gentechnik ist einfach falsch. Sie eröffnet uns sehr viele Möglichkeiten, Vorteile und auch Gefahren und Probleme. Aber sie ist mit Sicherheit eines der wichtigsten technologischen Gebiete für uns, da beinahe alles was für uns wichtig ist, auf organischem Leben basiert. 
Vermutlich in Zukunft selbst Computer


----------



## iGameKudan (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Paradoxium schrieb:


> Der Boden wird weggewaschen. Wenn man das ganze noch verknüpft mit der Grundwasserabsenkung die durch umpumpen gerade im Gange ist (Berlin hat den Grundwasserspiegel um mehr als 50 Meter heruntergestzt, ich dachte ich seh nicht recht),



Erst informieren, dann schreiben. Einige Bezirke in Berlin "sind schon am absaufen", die Verkehrsbetrieben haben dank dem immer weiter steigendem Grundwasser wegen dem achsotollem Wasserspar-Hype auch schon erste Schäden an Tunneln zu bemängeln...

Der ganze McDoof-Kram interessiert mich nicht. a) esse ich dort nie weil zu teuer und macht nicht satt und b) bin ich nicht generell gegen Genfood.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der ganze McDoof-Kram interessiert mich nicht. a) esse ich dort nie weil zu teuer und macht nicht satt und b) bin ich nicht generell gegen Genfood.



für das was die mir dort anbieten, will ich auch Geld bekommen das ich das iss.
und ich bin gegen Genfood, solange die Folgen nicht erforscht worden sind...
Würdet man nicht soviel Lebensmittel/Landfläche wegen Mais verschwenden, hätten wir sowas auch nicht nötig. Bei mir (nähe Bodensee) wollte mal jemand ne Biogasanlage bauen, der Mais käme aus der Nähe von Frankreich *ugly*. Allein der Treibstoff für den Transport hätte den Energiegewinn dadurch zunichte gemacht. 

Leider ist es nunmal so das die 3-Welt Länder für unseren Wohlstand sorgen. Und hier wird es Mord und Totschlag geben, wenn man einmal in der Woche kein Fleisch essen kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

"Landfläche für Mais verschwenden"   

Tja ... die ganzen Masttiere müssen ja irgendwas fressen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Auch schlimm sind die ganzen Verordnungen wie ein Lebensmittel auszusehen hat um in den hiesigen Handel kommen zu dürfen. Auch die Makellosigkeit und die Verschwendung. Sicherlich ist ein MHD wichtig und in gewissen Bereichen wirklich unerlässlich, aber muss deswegen so vieles vernichtet werden? 
[QUOTE Allein der Treibstoff für den Transport hätte den Energiegewinn dadurch zunichte gemacht. 
][/QUOTE]
Das glaube ich noch nicht mal, wenn man mitunter sieht welche Wege billige Produkte teilweise zurück legen bis die bei einem landen. Wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde dann wird niemand die Tour fahren. Just in Time ist sogar profitabler als Lagerhaltung vor Ort


----------



## Exception (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Für mich gibts noch ein weiteres, schwerwiegendes Problem welches die Genpflanzen von Monsanto bringen:
> Man braucht sowohl den "maßgeschneiderten" Dünger um die optimale Ernte zu erzielen, außerdem braucht es teure Pflanzen"schutz"mittel. Von wem werden diese Dinge angeboten? Richtig, Monsanto. Somit erzielt man zwar bessere und sichere Ernten auf der gleichen Fläche, dafür kostet es sehr viel mehr. Und so Dinge wie Roundup sind hochgiftig, allerdings ist Mutter Natur nicht dämlich, die kleinen Insekten entwickeln mit der Zeit Resistenzen, was entweder eine Erhöhung der Schutzmittelmenge nach sich zieht, oder man muss eine neue Chemiekeule entwickeln.
> Und diese Chemiekeule soll keine Folgen für uns Menschen haben? Dadurch wird eigentlich alles angetötet, was nicht diese eine Genpflanze ist. Nur bleibt das Zeug nicht auf den Feldern, nein, es wird gerne ausgewaschen, gelangt in Bäche und andere Gewässer, tötet dort alles mögliche ab und am Ende ist es schlimmstenfalls im Grundwasser anzutreffen.
> 
> ...


Glyphosat  (Roundup und weitere Handelsnamen) schadet keinen Insekten und keinen Tieren. Auch ist es nicht hochgiftig für den Menschen, weil es nur ein bestimmtes Enzym hemmt, welches die Fauna nicht trägt. Roundup wirkt nur auf das grüne  Blatt und wird im Boden sehr schnell adsorbiert,  zudem hat es eine sehr niedrige  Halbwertszeit. Anwendung zur Ernteerleichterung ist mittlerweile verboten, so daß es in (deutschen ) Nahrungsmitteln nicht mehr auftauchen sollte.
Alles in allem ist Roundup  wohl eher das kleinste  Problem das wir haben.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Nur merkwürdig das Glyphosat immer häufiger in immer grösseren Dosierungen im Urin von Großstädtern nachgewiesen wird. Das Glyphosat harmlos für den Menschen wäre ist wohl auch eher der Standpunkt der Hersteller.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wo ist dann der Gegenbeweis?


----------



## Anticrist (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Genmanipulation jeder Couleur ist das beste Beispiel für diffuse Ängste in der Gesellschaft.
Würde ich in der Fußgängerzone fragen ob jemand Angst vor genmanipulierten LEbensmitteln hat, würden um die 98% "Ja" sagen.. auf die Nachfrage nach dem "warum?" würde man nur stottern und schweigen ernten.. weil keiner weiß warum er davor Angst hat.
Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht. 
PS: Chlor Huhn ist das beste Beispiel. Nahezu 100% frei von e-coli, Salmonellen etc. Essen will es in Deutschland aber keiner. 
Mit vollem Mund wird rumlametiert, während der vom Antibiotika triefende Speichel die Backe runterrennt. 

Ist wie bei Rassismus.. Unwissenheit schürt Ängste

Ich habe kein Problem mit genveränderten Lebensmitteln.. und bisher konnte mir auch noch niemand sagen, warum eine Kartoffel, nur weil sie plötzlich 80% Stärkeanteil hat, lebensgefährlich sein soll.
Bei Mais der sein eigenes Pestizid erzeugt, wäre ich wiederum vorsichtiger, da die Pflanze hier offensichtlich einen Stoff generiert, der bei natürlichem Mais nicht vorkommt.. hier gilt es zu untersuchen, inwieweit dieser Stoff gefährlich sein könnte... und da sieht man mal wieder, wie wenig Ahnung man eigentlich von der Materie hat..

Ein wesentlich größeres Problem habe ich mit diesen Besserwissern und Moralaposteln und Öko-Taliban von Greenpeace und Co die in ihrer unglaublichen Arroganz Felder in Brand stecken, Rufmord begehen und fremde Leute belästigen, die nicht in deren Weltbild passen.. 
Solch Gesindel gehört in den Knast. Punkt


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Ohne genveränderte Nahrungsmittel würde wir immer noch Jäger und Sammler sein...
> 
> Nur durch Genveränderungen sind unsere heutigen Kulturpflanzen entstanden, die wir essen. Der Prozess dauerte tausende Jahre. Der einzige Unterschied heute: es wird nachgeholfen und so die Mutation beschleunigt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Menschen daraus so ein Problem machen können. Das ist meine Meinung.


Zucht und Selektion sind nicht das gleiche wie Genmanipulation, d.h. die Herstellung transgener Organismen mit artfremden Genen; das ist aber auch unerheblich für die Diskussion hier. Das Potential der Gentechnik ist immens und ihre Erforschung absolut sinnvoll. Die Sauerei ist das, was Verbrechersyndikate wie Monsanto daraus machen.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo ist dann der Gegenbeweis?



Das Glyphosat bei hoher Belastung die Anzahl von Fehlgeburten und Fehlbildungen bei Neugeborenen verdoppelt wurde bereits nachgewiesen. In manchen Regionen Südamerikas ist das ein richtiges Problem. Die neutrale Forschung diesbezüglich hat gerade erst richtig angefangen. Wir wissen doch mittlerweile wie das läuft bei den grossen Herstellern, sofern die Menschen nicht gleich reihenweise tot umfallen wird mit massiver Lobbyarbeit alles getan um neue Chemische Keulen auf den Markt zu drücken. Sobald Zweifel aufkommen das die Wirkstoffe doch nicht so harmlos sind wie versprochen wird sich auf eine Verzögerungstaktik verlegt. Neutrale Forschungen und deren Veröffentlichungen werden ebenfalls wieder per Lobbyarbeit behindert, Anwendungsverbote mit Klagen verzögert usw.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Thema in das passende Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Exception schrieb:


> Glyphosat  (Roundup und weitere Handelsnamen) schadet keinen Insekten und keinen Tieren. Auch ist es nicht hochgiftig für den Menschen, weil es nur ein bestimmtes Enzym hemmt, welches die Fauna nicht trägt. Roundup wirkt nur auf das grüne  Blatt und wird im Boden sehr schnell adsorbiert,  zudem hat es eine sehr niedrige  Halbwertszeit. Anwendung zur Ernteerleichterung ist mittlerweile verboten, so daß es in (deutschen ) Nahrungsmitteln nicht mehr auftauchen sollte.
> Alles in allem ist Roundup  wohl eher das kleinste  Problem das wir haben.



So entspannt würde ich es auch gerne sehen  

Im Bundesstaat New York darf es nicht mehr als  umweltfreundlich oder praktisch ungifitig bezeichnet werden, weil es eben für einige Lebewesen toxisch ist. Und das kann nicht im Interesse der Gesellschaft liegen. Außerdem wird es nicht so schnell absorbiert wie angegeben. 
In Frankreich darf es nicht mehr als biologisch abbaubar beworben werden. 
Fehlgeburten verdoppeln sich bei Frauen, die mit dem Mittel Kontakt hatten. 

Ganz interessant: 
http://www.bvl.bund.de/SharedDocs/D...ushalt_prot_23.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
http://media.wiley.com/product_data/excerpt/10/04704103/0470410310.pdf
So ungefährlich wie du es hinstellst ist es bei weitem nicht. Monsanto wird natürlich nicht behaupten, das ihr Roundup giftig wäre. Aber die Langzeitfolgen sind eben keinem bekannt. Und Studien von Monsanto selbst traue ich eher weniger. Da ist zu viel Geld im Spiel.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Im Bundesstaat New York darf es nicht mehr als  umweltfreundlich oder praktisch ungifitig bezeichnet werden, weil es eben für einige Lebewesen toxisch ist.


Richtig, schließlich soll es ja auch was gegen manche Lebewesen tun!  



Leob12 schrieb:


> In Frankreich darf es nicht mehr als biologisch abbaubar beworben werden.
> Fehlgeburten verdoppeln sich bei Frauen, die mit dem Mittel Kontakt hatten.


Sobald man damit Kontakt hatte verdoppelt sich die Chance einer Fehlgeburt?   
Sorry, aber das glaube ich so nicht. 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Und Studien von Monsanto selbst traue ich eher weniger. Da ist zu viel Geld im Spiel.


Damit hast du auf jeden Fall absolut Recht. 

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wir müssen es vor dem Großeinsatz ausgiebig testen und erforschen(am liebsten von der EU selbst). Und auf keinen Fall zu vorschnell einsetzen.
Aber prinzipiell ist es mit Sicherheit der richtige Weg.


----------



## Wortakrobat (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Exception schrieb:


> Glyphosat  (Roundup und weitere Handelsnamen) schadet keinen Insekten und keinen Tieren. Auch ist es nicht hochgiftig für den Menschen, weil es nur ein bestimmtes Enzym hemmt, welches die Fauna nicht trägt. Roundup wirkt nur auf das grüne  Blatt und wird im Boden sehr schnell adsorbiert,  zudem hat es eine sehr niedrige  Halbwertszeit. Anwendung zur Ernteerleichterung ist mittlerweile verboten, so daß es in (deutschen ) Nahrungsmitteln nicht mehr auftauchen sollte.
> Alles in allem ist Roundup  wohl eher das kleinste  Problem das wir haben.



Glyphosat selbst mag in der Vorstellung im Rahmen liegen, die Abbauprodukte davon leider nicht. Stichworte wie AMPA und Tallowamine sollten an dieser Stelle weiterhelfen. 

Die Bodenabsorbtion ist ebenfalls nicht problembefreit, denn jedes Herbizid schädigt die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt. Das stellt nicht einmal Monsanto selbst in Frage, siehe das Gerichtsurteil in dem Monsanto sich mit der Gegenpartei verglich und es eben nicht mehr als umweltfreundlich bewerben darf. 

Die Anwednungs zur Ernteerleichterung ist mittlerweile verboten, das ist natürlich korrekt - seit Juli 2014. Das bedeutet aber lediglich das eine Steuerung der Reife der zu erntenden Frucht nicht mehr durch Glyphosathaltige Produkte erfolgen darf - Unkrautbekämpfung ist weiterhin voll zulässig. 

Und das es in deutschen Nahrungsmitteln nicht mehr auftaucht ist ebenso nicht korrekt - man bedenke das bei Europaweiten Studien 7 von 10 Probanden in Deutschland Glyphosat im Urin haben.  Ökotest hat Getreideprodukte des täglichen Bedarfs wie etwa zum Beispiel Mehl getestet und wurde in über zwei Dritteln der Proben fündig (16 von 20). Zudem ist RoundUp das meistgenutzte Unkrautvernichtungsmittel der Welt und soll damit das kleinste Übel darstellen? Ich denke an dieser Stelle sollte man dies überdenken. 

@antichrist - auch die stärkehaltigere gentechnisch veränderte Kartoffel schafft dies ebenfalls nur durch selbstgenerierung  eines Fungizids gegen die Kraut- und Knollenfäule. Das System bleibt dasselbe. Die Bedenken dem gegenüber meinerseits ebenfalls. 

Im Endeffekt habe ich ein Problem damit wenn Lebensmittelkonzerne uns  einfach etwas verkaufen von dem ich selbst als Verbraucher nicht sagen kann wie weit die Auswirkungen gehen. Und wenn ein Großkonzern wie Mc Donald`s - der sich selbst gerne mit 100% Rindfleisch etc. bewirbt und für ein Kinderliebes Image sonstewas tut - uns einfach für dumm verkauft finde ich das halt eine erwähnenwerte und boykottierbare Sache.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt habe ich ein Problem damit wenn Lebensmittelkonzerne uns  einfach etwas verkaufen von dem ich selbst als Verbraucher nicht sagen kann wie weit die Auswirkungen gehen. Und wenn ein Großkonzern wie Mc Donald`s - der sich selbst gerne mit 100% Rindfleisch etc. bewirbt und für ein Kinderliebes Image sonstewas tut - uns einfach für dumm verkauft finde ich das halt eine erwähnenwerte und boykottierbare Sache.



Da kommen wir mit Sicherheit alle wieder zusammen. Wir müssen uns genug Zeit nehmen das Gebiet gründlich zu erforschen und die Produkte zu validieren, bevor wir sie einsetzen.

McDonalds würde ich nicht mal glauben dass die Erde rund ist    Die erzählen doch jedem einen vom Pferd ...   Ich bin da übrigens auch nur sehr selten zu sehen. 

Obwohl ich mittlerweile ein gewisses Interesse an der Erforschung deren Geschmacksstoffe in den Pommes entwickelt habe.  Es ist absolut faszinierend, wie gut die für einen Moment nach dem frittieren schmecken,  und wie schlagartig der Geschmack ab dem Unterschreiten einer gewissen Temperatur deutlich nachlässt. 
Das ist der Moment in dem man merkt: Da ist gar nichts mehr echt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wenn man etwas an falscher Stelle einsetzt oder die Dosierung missachtet ist alles gefährlich. 


> Genmanipulation jeder Couleur ist das beste Beispiel für diffuse Ängste in der Gesellschaft.


Was spricht gegen ein gesundes Misstrauen? Richtig, nix und weil man etwas nicht kennt ist es deswegen nicht besser.


> Ein wesentlich größeres Problem habe ich mit diesen Besserwissern und Moralaposteln und Öko-Taliban von Greenpeace und Co die in ihrer unglaublichen Arroganz Felder in Brand stecken, Rufmord begehen und fremde Leute belästigen, die nicht in deren Weltbild passen..
> Solch Gesindel gehört in den Knast. Punkt


Ich bin zwar kein Öko aber ein gesunder Umgang  mit dem Unbekannten schadet sicherlich nicht bis es wirklich bewiesen wurde das davon keine Gefahr ausgeht. Ich bin noch nie von solchen Leuten belästigt worden und nicht jeder ist so radikal das er wegen seiner Aktionen in den Knast gehört. 
Egal wie man über das alles denkt, wir haben nur diese eine Erde


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas an falscher Stelle einsetzt oder die Dosierung missachtet ist alles gefährlich.



Und wer legt fest was die richtige Stelle und Dosierung ist. 
Mal das Glyphosat als Beispiel aufgreifend: Damit die sogenannte Sikkation im Getreide möglich wird wurden bei vielen Getreidesorten die erlaubten Grenzwerte um das 100-Fache erhöht. Lobbyarbeit at its best.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> "Landfläche für Mais verschwenden"
> 
> Tja ... die ganzen Masttiere müssen ja irgendwas fressen.



Das Zeug geht direkt in die Biogasanlage oder wird zu E10. Der Mais ist gar nicht essbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ja auch das gibts.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Film der mit einer ähnlichen Thematik umgeht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTso-AaAt-k

Was auch immer zu empfehlen ist, ist die Anstalt auf ZDF: "Die Anstalt" vom 9. Dezember 2014 - Die Anstalt - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich finde Gen-Food super. 

Endlich mal eine Möglichkeit,

die Überbevölkerung dieses Planeten zu stoppen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich finde Gen-Food super.
> 
> Endlich mal eine Möglichkeit,
> 
> die Überbevölkerung dieses Planeten zu stoppen.



Die Frage ist, warum wird das Zeug dann auch fressen müssen. Durch Überalterung wird die Bevölkerung in Deutschland eher schrumpfen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum wird das Zeug dann auch fressen müssen. Durch Überalterung wird die Bevölkerung in Deutschland eher schrumpfen.



In Deutschland schon, weltweit gesehen, aber nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wir müssen es vor dem Großeinsatz ausgiebig testen und erforschen(am liebsten von der EU selbst). Und auf keinen Fall zu vorschnell einsetzen.
> Aber prinzipiell ist es mit Sicherheit der richtige Weg.



Was wird denn wirklich vor einem Großeinsatz erforscht? Gibts keine unmittelbaren Folgen, wird es durchgewunken. Gibts irgendwelche mittelfristigen Begleiterscheinungen (wohl eher negativ  ), dann ist Lobbyarbeit gefragt. Und das endet in einer Erhöhung des Grenzwertes oder diverse potenziell gefährliche Stoffe (potenziell weil nicht ausreichend erforscht) werden als ungefährlich eingestuft. 
Wie gesagt, da ist zu viel Geld im Spiel. Zur Not versucht man es über eine Hintertür bei der Hintertür, TTIP und CETA mal als schönes Beispiel. 

Ich leide keinesfalls unter Paranoia, aber ich habe zu solchen Dingen einfach eine Portion Misstrauen. Könnte mir dieses Misstrauen widerlegt werden, hätte ich kein Problem damit. Aber irgendwelchen Studien,beauftragt von den Hersteller des Genfoods oder den dazugehörigen Mitteln schenke ich recht wenig Glauben, insbesondere dann, wenn sie uns weismachen wollen, sie gut das Genfood im Endeffekt doch für uns alle wäre. 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Genmanipulation jeder Couleur ist das beste Beispiel für diffuse Ängste in der Gesellschaft.
> Würde ich in der Fußgängerzone fragen ob jemand Angst vor genmanipulierten LEbensmitteln hat, würden um die 98% "Ja" sagen.. auf die Nachfrage nach dem "warum?" würde man nur stottern und schweigen ernten.. weil keiner weiß warum er davor Angst hat.
> Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht.
> PS: Chlor Huhn ist das beste Beispiel. Nahezu 100% frei von e-coli, Salmonellen etc. Essen will es in Deutschland aber keiner.
> Mit vollem Mund wird rumlametiert, während der vom Antibiotika triefende Speichel die Backe runterrennt.


Ich höre aber in Ländern wie Deutschland oder Österreich recht wenig von Salmonellen, einfach weil die Hygienestandards ohnehin schon so hoch sind. Zumal nahezu frei auch nicht komplett frei heißt. Soviel besser kann es also nicht sein, sonst würden wir alle paar Wochen von Salmonellen hören. 
Hier geht es einfach nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen der US-Geflügelindustrie, mehr nicht. Die Hygiene-Standards bei uns sind einfach höher. 

Warum sollte man alles fressen was man nicht kennt? Genau diese Argumentationsweise höre ich immer und immer wieder von denen, die Chlorhuhn etc befürworten: 
Tritt man dem skeptisch/ablehnenend gegenüber ist man: 
-paranoid
-verklemmt
-ewig gestrig
-Fortschrittsverhinderer
Ist dasselbe wenn man über neue Steuern für Unternehmen diskutiert und die Industrie sofort die Jobverlust-Keule schwingt. Mundtot machen indem man den Diskussionpartner sofort als dämlich (überspitzt gesagt) hinstellt, anstelle das man die Bedenken und Ängste ernst nimmt und Aufklärung betreiben will. Dadurch verhärten sich die Fronten nur und dann ist es natürlich bequem über die jeweils andere Fraktion zu schimpfen. 

Warum soll ich mich aufgrund eines gesunden Misstrauens herabwürdigen lassen? 

Und das Argument mit dem Antibiotika-Speichel, guter Witz, vor allem weil die Fleischindustrie in den USA kaum Antibiotika einsetzt  
Aber wieder versucht man den Gegnern eine schöne Doppelmoral aufzuzwingen, die Muster wiederholen sich, seit Jahren. 

Ach ja, kleiner Zusatz zum Bauern und nicht kennen: Hättest du jeden Pilz gegessen oder jede Flüssigkeit getrunken, die du gesehen hast, wärst du vermutlich tot. Misstrauen ist keineswegs eine schlechte Eigenschaft und sollte immer in gewissem Maße vorhanden sein. 


Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit genveränderten Lebensmitteln.. und bisher konnte mir auch noch niemand sagen, warum eine Kartoffel, nur weil sie plötzlich 80% Stärkeanteil hat, lebensgefährlich sein soll.
> Bei Mais der sein eigenes Pestizid erzeugt, wäre ich wiederum vorsichtiger, da die Pflanze hier offensichtlich einen Stoff generiert, der bei natürlichem Mais nicht vorkommt.. hier gilt es zu untersuchen, inwieweit dieser Stoff gefährlich sein könnte... und da sieht man mal wieder, wie wenig Ahnung man eigentlich von der Materie hat..
> Ein wesentlich größeres Problem habe ich mit diesen Besserwissern und Moralaposteln und Öko-Taliban von Greenpeace und Co die in ihrer unglaublichen Arroganz Felder in Brand stecken, Rufmord begehen und fremde Leute belästigen, die nicht in deren Weltbild passen..
> Solch Gesindel gehört in den Knast. Punkt


Ach so, ein Stoff, der von der Pflanze selbst generiert wird ist bedenklich, wenn aufgrund veränderter Gensequenzen etwas anderes mit der Pflanze passiert ist es egal? Schöner Widerspruch, vor allem in Bezug darauf, das du nicht gegen genveränderte Pflanzen bist. Ich weiß vermutlich was du sagen willst, genverändert sind aber beide Pflanze. Diejenige die größere Früchte bekommt, und diejenige die das Schutzmittel selbst erzeugt. 

Ich bin ganz bei dir, das man das untersuchen sollte. Nur wie sieht diese Untersuchung aus? Die Untersuchung läuft schon eine ganze Weile, und die meisten wissen nichtmal, das sie daran teilnehmen. Solange nicht eindeutig von einer unabhängigen Institution bewiesen wurde, das Genpflanzen bzw dieses ganze Programm mit allen zusätzlichen Mitteln wie Pestizide oder Herbizide ungefährlich sind, solange bleibe ich misstrauisch. Misstrauisch wohlgemerkt, nicht von vornherein ablehnend.


----------



## Grestorn (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

In der Zucht werden schon lange mutuationsfördernde Mittel (i.e. Bestrahlung) eingesetzt. Die Resultate sind natürgemäß rein zufällig, nur durch die Selektion kommt etwas zielgerichtetes dabei raus. 

Wer sagt uns aber, dass bei diesen gezielt herbeigeführten Mutationen mit zufälligem Ergebnis nicht auch eine Eigenschaft mit schädlichen Nebenwirkungen entsteht die dann unfreiwillig durch die Zucht verstärkt wird?

Genauer: So etwas ist sogar die Regel. Eine der negativen Eigenschaften, die man genmanipulierten Pflanzen vorwirft - dass sie nämlich die Originalart verdrängen, da sie resistenter sind und sich stärker vermehren - ist seit Jahrtausenden gelebte Folge von Zuchtprogrammen.

Also wenn schon - denn schon. Alle gezüchteten Produkte weg vom Speiseplan der Menschen. 

Und dann zusehen, wie drei Viertel der Menschheit verhungert. 

Ich stimme im Übrigen absolut damit überein, dass das ein Segen für den Erdball wäre. Aber nicht für mich.


----------



## Kinguin (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Genfood bin ich nicht abgeneigt grundsätzlich, jedoch sollte man es wie alle Dinge im Leben mit Vorsicht betrachten.
Gibt ja auch nicht nur 2 Extreme, also komplette Ablehnung und Zustimmung.
Was McD betrifft, ich kaufe dort eh nix - macht nicht satt, schmeckt schlecht und ist maßlos überteuert für das Gebotene.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum eigentlich ständig ein Kreuzzug gegen McDonalds geführt wird.
Bei uns in Österreich zumindest sind die Filialen in der Regel sauber, das Personal nett (und was mir auch auffällt dass es meistens die gleichen Leute sind, die dort arbeiten,  was durch ein gutes Zeichen ist) und das Essen ist frisch und meiner Meinung nach wohlschmeckend. Die Rinder und Hühner kommen hier übrigens alle direkt aus Österreich und das Fleisch hat eine durchaus hohe Qualität.
Dass Cola und Pommes nicht jeden Tag verzehrt werden sollen muss man heutzutage auch hoffentlich niemanden mehr erzählen. Abgesehen davon ist das restliche Essen, wirft man einen Blick auf die Nährwerte, gar nicht mal so schlimm wie es sich manch einer einbilden mag.

Auch muss man beachten dass McDonalds hier eigentlich nur auf die Nachfrage der Bevölkerung eingeht, ohne Nachfrage kein Angebot.
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass jeder Mensch, bis zu einem gewissen Grade, für sich selbst verantwortlich ist und man den Leuten die Entscheidungsfreiheit lassen soll was sie nun mit Essen wollen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was denkst du, warum ein Großteil der US-Amerikaner übergewichtig ist und es extrem hohe Krebsraten dort gibt? Einfach weil nicht nur die Tomate wuchert sondern auch andere Dinge.



Mit absoluter Bestimmtheit kann ich das nicht sagen, allerdings bin ich mir sicher dass es wohl mehr mit dem allgemeinen Lebensstil vieler Leute zu tun hat, eher weniger mit genmanipulierten Saatgut.



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> @commander - die landwirtschaftliche Entwicklung der usa ist positiv? Monokulturen haben viele Nachteile... Genmanipuliertes Saatgut ebenso....



Das habe ich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, ich meinte den technischen Fortschritt in diesem Bereich.
Dass Monokulturen eventuell nicht ideal sind, das lass ich mir ja noch einreden, das mit dem genmanipulierten Saatgut kannst du mir an der Stelle aber bestimmt einmal genauer erklären.....?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Vielleicht gibt es ja bald ein Essen was freiwillig und fertig zubereitet auf den Teller hüpft, und vor dem Verzehr noch ein wenig Smaltalk betreibt


----------



## Kinguin (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum eigentlich ständig ein Kreuzzug gegen McDonalds geführt wird.
> Bei uns in Österreich zumindest sind die Filialen in der Regel sauber, das Personal nett (und was mir auch auffällt dass es meistens die gleichen Leute sind, die dort arbeiten,  was durch ein gutes Zeichen ist) und das Essen ist frisch und meiner Meinung nach wohlschmeckend. Die Rinder und Hühner kommen hier übrigens alle direkt aus Österreich und das Fleisch hat eine durchaus hohe Qualität..



Ständiger Kreuzzug? das mag vielleicht so rüberkommen,aber die Mehrheit der Leute ist zufrieden mit McDonald.
Also ich bin nicht oft dort, daher kann ich dazu auch nicht viel sagen,aber ich würde dir zustimmen bei dem Punkt mit der Sauberkeit.
Ob das Personal nett ist oder man eine gute Arbeitszeit hat, kann ich nicht bestätigen, aber ich denke mal auch das stimmt.
McDonalds bei uns bietet vielen Leuten,darunter auch Studenten einen guten Nebenjob.
Zur Qualität, ehrlich gesagt das ist zwar auch wieder Geschmackssache,aber ich fand das Fleisch nie so toll, geschweige denn den Salat oder das Brot.
Ich mache mir dann lieber selbst einen Burger, der besser schmeckt, sogar besser satt macht und sogar so gesehen günstiger ist.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Auch muss man beachten dass McDonalds hier eigentlich nur auf die Nachfrage der Bevölkerung eingeht, ohne Nachfrage kein Angebot.
> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass jeder Mensch, bis zu einem gewissen Grade, für sich selbst verantwortlich ist und man den Leuten die Entscheidungsfreiheit lassen soll was sie nun mit Essen wollen.



Ich glaube es hat niemand ein Problem damit ,wo man isst, aber ich finde man sollte allein seiner Gesundheit zur Liebe, versuchen nicht immer nur Fastfood zu essen.
Jeder soll aber selbst entscheiden, wo er essen möchte.
Das McDonalds so beliebt ist, liegt aber auch einfach daran, dass es oft sehr gut erreichbar ist und einen guten schnellen Snack abgibt, wenn man im unterwegs ist.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Mit absoluter Bestimmtheit kann ich das nicht sagen, allerdings bin ich mir sicher dass es wohl mehr mit dem allgemeinen Lebensstil vieler Leute zu tun hat, eher weniger mit genmanipulierten Saatgut.



Dem schließe ich mich, habe eher das Gefühl Menschen werden immer fauler.
Zwar macht Ernährung viel aus, aber mal ein Burger oder Pommes ist nicht verkehrt, nur artet das bei einigen dann doch aus.


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Das habe ich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, ich meinte den technischen Fortschritt in diesem Bereich.
> Dass Monokulturen eventuell nicht ideal sind, das lass ich mir ja noch einreden, das mit dem genmanipulierten Saatgut kannst du mir an der Stelle aber bestimmt einmal genauer erklären.....?



Monokulturen sich nicht eventuell nicht ideal, sie sind nicht ideal. 
Beispiel aus Österreich: Lange Zeit hat man in den Wäldern nur Fichten neu gepflanzt. Fichten sind Flachwurzler, sprich bei einem Sturm fallen sie dem Wind leicht zum Opfer. Und Schädlinge wie der Borkenkäfer kann sich durch diese nahezu ideale Voraussetzung sehr gut vermehren.
Schädlingsbefall wird durch Monokulturen absolut gefördert. Außerdem sind Fichtenwälder ziemlich trist, es liegen nur Nadeln am Boden und nur vereinzelt wächst was. 

Genmais, oder andere Genpflanzen haben den Nachteil, das sie zum einen nur einmal verwendbar sind, Stichwort "Terminatorgen", außerdem braucht man dafür spezielle Dünge und Schutzmittel, auch nur beim Verkäufer von der Pflanze erwerbbar, es entsteht eine Abhängigkeit. Das eine Abhängigkeit bei sensiblen Gebieten wie Trinkwasser, Nahrungsmittel, Strom oder Internet nicht ideal ist, muss ich dir wohl nicht erklären. 
Schonmal was von den Selbstmorden in Indien gehört, wo eine bestimmte Baumwollart bzw die Firma dahinter nicht ganz unschuldig war? Sowas kann dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



> Ich mache mir dann lieber selbst einen Burger, der besser schmeckt, sogar besser satt macht und sogar so gesehen günstiger ist.


Und wie kommst du an dein Spielzeug für ein Happy Meal? 


> Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum eigentlich ständig ein Kreuzzug gegen McDonalds geführt wird.


Mir würde dort höchstens noch Supersize me einfallen, aber inhaltlich ist es ein anderes Thema was angegangen wird ( nicht zu unrecht )


----------



## Orka45 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

(x)Ich lehne Genverändertes Saatgut ab da ich Persöhnlichen bezug zur Landwirtschaft habe.
Ich werde hier aber weiter mitlesen, da ich die Gedanken von einigen hier interessant finde.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genmais, oder andere Genpflanzen haben den Nachteil, das sie zum einen  nur einmal verwendbar sind,.


Wer baut denn bitteschön seinen Mais mit eigenem Saatgut an?  
Der meiste Mais wird komplett gehäckselt und landet als Silo im Futter oder in der Biogas anlage.
Würde man hier 2 Gleisig fahren wollen, bräuchte man 2 verschiede Erntemaschinen -> teuer, evtl unrentabel!
Körnermais, welcher inform von Schrot als Mastfutter dient sollte doch seit dem Biogas boom eine minderheit ausmachen...


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Wer baut denn bitteschön seinen Mais mit eigenem Saatgut an?



Also ich kenne hier in der Gegend auch keinen Bauern, der irgendetwas mit eigenem Saatgut anbaut, mal ausgenommen Kartoffeln. Das ist schließlich auch eine Frage von Lagerkapazitäten und somit eine finanzielle Frage.
Dann würde ich mir als Bauer auch lieber jedes Jahr neues Saatgut kaufen, egal ob genverändert oder nicht. Damit dürfte also das Argument mit der fehlenden Wiederverwendbarkeit des genmanipulierten Saatgutes wegfallen.


----------



## Orka45 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Das bezog sich nur auf Mais!   Bei Weizen machen wir das durchaus noch, wenn auch nur im kleinen Stil (ob man einen Wagen über den Winter nun voll oder leer lässt spielt ja keine Rolle)


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nur auf Mais!   Bei Weizen machen wir das durchaus noch, wenn auch nur im kleinen Stil (ob man einen Wagen über den Winter nun voll oder leer lässt spielt ja keine Rolle)



Aber wie gesagt, das macht nicht jeder!


----------



## Amon (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

So lange mit Nahrungsmitteln an der Börse spekuliert werden darf wird die Finanzlobby alles daran setzen dass die Gentechnik in dem Bereich verpönt bleibt. Wo würden wir denn da hin kommen wenn plötzlich eine gentechnisch veränderte Weizensorte in der trockensten Wüste wachsen könnte und dabei noch gute Erträge bringt! Dass damit das Hungerproblem in der dritten Welt so ziemlich gelöst wäre interessiert die ja nicht. Geschäfte machen die nur wenn in Afrika Kinder verrecken! Alles elende Heuchelei!

Ach ja, mal was zu unserem heutigen Essen: Ein Bekannter von mir ist Lebensmittelchemiker und der hat mir mal gesagt "Wenn du wüsstest was du dir so den ganzen Tag in den Kopp kloppst würdest du gar nichts mehr essen."

Also hört mir ja auf mit diesem Öko Kram! Der Veggi Day hat den Grünen die letzte Wahl gekostet und das war auch gut so.


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> So lange mit Nahrungsmitteln an der Börse spekuliert werden darf wird die Finanzlobby alles daran setzen dass die Gentechnik in dem Bereich verpönt bleibt. Wo würden wir denn da hin kommen wenn plötzlich eine gentechnisch veränderte Weizensorte in der trockensten Wüste wachsen könnte und dabei noch gute Erträge bringt! Dass damit das Hungerproblem in der dritten Welt so ziemlich gelöst wäre interessiert die ja nicht. Geschäfte machen die nur wenn in Afrika Kinder verrecken! Alles elende Heuchelei!
> 
> Ach ja, mal was zu unserem heutigen Essen: Ein Bekannter von mir ist Lebensmittelchemiker und der hat mir mal gesagt "Wenn du wüsstest was du dir so den ganzen Tag in den Kopp kloppst würdest du gar nichts mehr essen."
> 
> Also hört mir ja auf mit diesem Öko Kram! Der Veggi Day hat den Grünen die letzte Wahl gekostet und das war auch gut so.



Das Hungerproblem kann man auch ohne Genpflanzen lösen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Ach ja, mal was zu unserem heutigen Essen: Ein Bekannter von mir ist Lebensmittelchemiker und der hat mir mal gesagt "Wenn du wüsstest was du dir so den ganzen Tag in den Kopp kloppst würdest du gar nichts mehr essen."
> 
> Also hört mir ja auf mit diesem Öko Kram! Der Veggi Day hat den Grünen die letzte Wahl gekostet und das war auch gut so.



Wo Ökö drauf steht ist ohnehin noch lange kein Öko drin...und manchmal ist Öko sogar ungsünder als die normale Industriekost.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Hungerproblem kann man auch ohne Genpflanzen lösen.



Vorschläge?


----------



## Grestorn (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Grats zum 1000. Beitrag 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Hungerproblem kann man auch ohne Genpflanzen lösen.



Pflanzen ohne Gene?! Schwer damit den Hunger zu stillen 

WIe gesagt, auch gezüchtete Pflanzen sind letztlich manipuliert. Und ohne die wäre die Welt definitiv nicht zu ernähren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



> Vorschläge?


Ein Stück Speck am Faden, nachdem man satt ist wird das Zeugs aus dem Hals gezogen 



> Wo Ökö drauf steht ist ohnehin noch lange kein Öko drin...und manchmal ist Öko sogar ungsünder als die normale Industriekost.


Das wird sicherlich keiner bestreiten das auf dem Sektor auch einiges an Schindluder getrieben wird, dort ist die Gewinnmarge ja um einiges höher.


----------



## jamie (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



Habe ich z.B. doch schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben.


jamie schrieb:


> [...]
> -Ist es Quatsch zu sagen, dass Gen-Manipulation nötig sei, um alle Menschen ernähren zu können. Es könnten auch so alle ernährt werden. Das Problem ist zum Beispiel, dass gigantische Flächen zum Anbau von Pflanzen zur Produktion von Bio-Treibstoffen verwendet werden. Es verhungern keine Menschen, weil wir kein Gen-Gemüse anbauen, sondern wegen Verschwendung von Lebensmitteln, Nahrungsmittelspekulation etc. Dieses Argument ist eben nur eine fadenscheinige Ausrede...


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



jamie schrieb:


> Habe ich z.B. doch schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben.



Das Anbauflächen für Bio-Treibstoffe sinnlos verschwendet werden stimmt vollkommen und auch die anderen Vorschläge scheinen sinnvoll. Aber selbst wenn du gegen all die Lebensmittelverschwendungen etc. vorgehen wirst, wird es für die stetig wachsende Weltbevölkerung nicht reichen.
Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Diese Probleme wird man in Industrieländern immer antreffen, du wirst nie alle dazu bewegen können, nur soviel zu kaufen wie man braucht, um danach nicht die Hälfte wegschmeißen zu müssen.
Der Mensch ist von Natur aus egoistisch und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Kinguin (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du an dein Spielzeug für ein Happy Meal?
> )



Mache ich mir auch selber, ist günstiger, cooler und macht mehr Spaß. 
Ich meine die Kinder früher haben das auch so gemacht


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Mache ich mir auch selber, ist günstiger, cooler und macht mehr Spaß.
> Ich meine die Kinder früher haben das auch so gemacht



Aber dann verpasst man ja die Quengelei an der Kasse, welches Spielzeug es sein muss.


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



Tut mir leid das ich kein Patentrezept liefern kann. Könnte ich das, tja, dann würde ich sicher vor wichtigen Leuten Reden halten^^ 

Nein, im Ernst jetzt: 
Das Problem mit dem Welthunger liegt viel tiefer, als das man es mit Pflanzen lösen könnte, die auch auf Granitboden (nur ein Beispiel) gute Ernte liefern. Afrika leidet sicher mit am meisten unter dem Hunger, nur gibts da mehrere große Probleme, die menschengemacht sind und ineinander greifen. Das alles zu erläutern wäre jetzt sicher Stoff für ein Buch. 
Ich probiers mal am Beispiel Afrika ansatzweise zu skizzieren: 
-Die Böden vielerorts ausgelaugt oder nicht bepflanzbar, dort wächst nichts mehr. Das hat mehrere Gründe: Kolonialzeit, Monokulturen oder ganz einfach "natürliche" Faktoren wie Ausbreitung der Sahara. 
-Nur wenige Länder haben wirklich ein stabiles politisches System, und noch weniger Länder haben ein gerechtes System. Viele Regionen sind von Bürgerkriegen erschüttert, oft bestimmen lokale Warlords oder Clans das Geschehen. 
-Korruption, beginnt schon ganz oben. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Mrd $ an Entwicklungshilfe versickert sind. 
-Es lohnt sich mehr, Pflanzen anzubauen, welche in den Industrieländern gefragt sind. Dafür geht sehr viel Ackerfläche verloren, mal ganz von den fehlenden Umweltschutzrichtlinien zu schweigen. Dadurch werden große Landstriche sowie Grundwasser vergiftet. Daran ist aber nicht nur die Lebensmittelindustrie schuld, sondern auch andere Sparten wie die Rohstoffindustrie maßgeblich beteiligt. 

Wer da glaubt, Pflanzen welche überall wachsen würden das Hungerproblem in diesen großen Regionen lösen, ist naiv. Schön wäre es, ja, das war ja auch mal die lobenswerte Idee hinter den ganzen Genmanipulationen. Nur so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. 
Woher kommt das Geld für das Saatgut? Das Saatgut muss ja Jahr für Jahr neu gekauft werden, und die Preise schwanken gehörig. 
Woher kommt das Geld für Schutzmittel oder Dünger? 
Wer garantiert dass das Saatgut auch bei den Menschen ankommt und nicht von irgendwelchen korrumpierten Machthabern teurer weiterverkauft wird? 
Wenn Institutionen wie Weltbank Geld verleihen, wann wird es zurückgezahlt falls man es überhaupt verleihen will/kann? Afrikanische Staaten ersticken jetzt schon unter den Zinsen für die Kredite. 

Ich hab mich da etwas zu voreilig ausgedrückt. Ich glaube aber einfach nicht, das die Lösung NUR über Genpflanzen (jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist  )führen kann.  In Indien hat man die Bt-Baumwolle auch groß umjubelt eingeführt. Was wurde da nicht alles versprochen und gehofft, wie sah die Realität in den Jahren danach aus? Massiv erhöhte Suizidrate, resistente Schädlinge, Vergiftungsfälle etc. 
Also es gibt durchaus schlagkräftige Argumente dafür, das gm-Crops kein Heilsbringer sind. Das Potenzial ist sicher da, nur stehen da so Dinge wie Regierungen, Korruption, Kapitalismus oder Naturereignisse im Weg, und diese Dinge kann man nicht so leicht aus dem Weg räumen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (20. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Das habe ich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, ich meinte den technischen Fortschritt in diesem Bereich.
> Dass Monokulturen eventuell nicht ideal sind, das lass ich mir ja noch einreden, das mit dem genmanipulierten Saatgut kannst du mir an der Stelle aber bestimmt einmal genauer erklären.....?



Genmanipuliertes Saatgut und die damit einhergehenden Probleme: 

Durch die so genannte Terminatorfähigkeit, also das Wachsen von Sterilen Früchten die kein zweites Jahr ausgebracht werden können, ergibt sich die Problematik in allen Entwicklungsländern in denen Kleinstbauern diese Früchte auf Grund großartiger Versprechen anbauen das diese eben kein zweites Jahr ausbringen können und diese somit in Abhängigkeit gebracht werden - auch in Abhängigkeit der Pflanzenschutzmittel vom selben Konzern. Zudem enthält das genmanipulierte Saatgut selbst schon einen Giftcocktail bei dem nicht absehbar ist wie weit die Auswirkungen gehen, lediglich ist bislang bekannt das der Einsatz von RoundUp problematisch ist wie vorab schon ausgeführt. Das Saatgut bzw. die gentechnische Pflanze selbst sorgt in Kombination mit der dazugehörigen Anbaurichtlinie zudem für eine Einschränkung der Artenvielfalt und stellt ein erhöhtes Risiko für Bienen dar. Imker äußern schon seit Jahren die Problematik - vor allem ist es so das genmanipulierter Honig in der Regel offziell nicht verkaufsfähig ist - auf der anderen Seite findet sich heute kaum noch ein Bienenstock in dem keine genmanipulierte Polle gefunden wird. Zudem erkranken Bienenvölker leider auf verschiedenste Weise auf Grund von Genmanipulierten Pflanzen - siehe USA und die Nachzüchtung und Aussetzung die kaum noch nach kommt.

Frankreich hat aus vielen Gründen daher sich als einziges EU Land vollständig und breitgefächert gegen den Gen-Anbau entschieden - wenn dafür keine Begründung vorgelegen hätte und alles so super ist - wieso dann diese Reaktion eines Landes? Aber ich schweife schon wieder ab. Auch wenn ich mich nun teilweise wiederholt habe - habe ich auf die Problemen hingewiesen - und das sind nicht wenige auch wenn hier mancher das nicht wahr haben möchte. Spezifischere Fragen zum Saatgut beantworte ich gern nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, doch dafür war die Frage zu allgemein, sofern dir diese Antwort nicht genügt. 

Hier ein paar Links zum Thema ganz allgemein:

Bienensterben

Risiken der Gentechnik

Terminator Saatgut

Famer Percy und Louise Schmeiser gegen Monsanto

"Grüne" Gentechnik - Was bringt die Zukunft

Die Links sind immer nur als Teil der Gesamtinformation zu werten - keiner umschneidet komplett alle Gesichtspunkte.


Und um es noch einmal hervorheben zu wollen. Ich finde jeder hat das Recht dafür oder dagegen zu sein, das sehe ich ein und habe dafür Verständnis - auch wenn ich es nicht immer logisch nachvollziehen kann. Dennoch:* Ich hätte gern die Wahl! Eine Kennzeichnung muss Pflicht sein* - nur so kan jeder das Risiko selbst einschätzen und ich denke da geht hier der Löwenanteil der interessierten mit mir konform. McDonald`s tut dies eben nicht, oder zumindest in keinem Fall in ausreichendem Maße - immerhin bin selbst ich als sensibilisierter Mensch erst wirklich durch eine Greenpeace Aktivistin darauf aufmerksam geworden. Und das zeigt einmal mehr das das Interesse schwindet für diese Thematik - auf Grund von Unwissenheit, denn nur weil eine Kartoffel mehr Stärke enthält ist sie noch lange nicht der universelle Problemlöser sondern schafft neue - um mal ein Beispiel der vorherigen Seiten zu nennen...

Als letzten Nachsatz und Denkanstoss: McDonald`s ist der größte Spielzeugverteiler der Welt. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss das McDonald`s sich speziell auf Kinder bzw. Familien zugeschnitten hat. Und das heißt aber leider auch das grade hier endokryne Wirkstoffe nichts zu suchen haben.  So sehe zumindest ich das - vielleicht teilt der ein oder andere die Auffassung.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> ...Ach ja, mal was zu unserem heutigen Essen: Ein Bekannter von mir ist Lebensmittelchemiker und der hat mir mal gesagt "Wenn du wüsstest was du dir so den ganzen Tag in den Kopp kloppst würdest du gar nichts mehr essen."
> 
> Also hört mir ja auf mit diesem Öko Kram! Der Veggi Day hat den Grünen die letzte Wahl gekostet und das war auch gut so.



Interessant. Du erfährst das du mit Müll und chemischen Keulen abgefüttert wirst und deine Reaktion darauf ist, jetzt will ich das erst recht haben.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



Die Pflanzen nicht in die Tiere oder den Tank stopfen, sondern essen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen nicht in die Tiere oder den Tank stopfen, sondern essen.



Dann wird aber mein Schnitzel nicht groß und stark, das muss auch irgendwoher kommen...


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und dann zusehen, wie drei Viertel der Menschheit verhungert.



Es wird mehr als genug Produziert. Nur das große Teile der Reis und Getreideernte bei Spekulationen von irgendwelchen Hetchfonds draufgeht.

Zwei Dokus zu diesem Thema von ZDFzoom mit Claus Kleber:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3TONiNn7As
(sind beide Hintereinander in einem Video)



Video schrieb:


> Weltweit verrotten 150 Mio t Getreide durch Profitgier. Das ist 6 mal mehr als es bräuchte um Hunger auszumerzen.


----------



## Amon (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Interessant. Du erfährst das du mit Müll und chemischen Keulen abgefüttert wirst und deine Reaktion darauf ist, jetzt will ich das erst recht haben.



Nein. Meine Reaktion war "Ok, da ich kein Gras fressen möchte und ich mein ganzes Leben lang schon so ein Zeug gefressen habe, und es mir bis etzt nicht geschadet hat, kann es mir doch egal sein.". Du hast wirklich *überall* den Chemie-Schei** drin! Es ist völlig egal was du kaufst! Das kannst du nur noch umgehen indem du dich komplett selbst versorgst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Irgendwann wird der Tag kommen wo das Essen der Verpackung das gesündeste wäre


----------



## Amon (21. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird der Tag kommen wo das Essen der Verpackung das gesündeste wäre



Das kann gut sein...


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Nein. Meine Reaktion war "Ok, da ich kein Gras fressen möchte und ich mein ganzes Leben lang schon so ein Zeug gefressen habe, und es mir bis etzt nicht geschadet hat, kann es mir doch egal sein.". Du hast wirklich *überall* den Chemie-Schei** drin! Es ist völlig egal was du kaufst! Das kannst du nur noch umgehen indem du dich komplett selbst versorgst.



Ich verstehe aber nach wie vor deine Aversion gegen bio nicht, wo nur ein Bruchteil der Chemie Schei** drin ist. Weil ab und zu ein schwarzes Schaf der Biobranche auffliegt kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Anticrist (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nach wie vor deine Aversion gegen bio nicht, wo nur ein Bruchteil der Chemie Schei** drin ist. Weil ab und zu ein schwarzes Schaf der Biobranche auffliegt kanns ja wohl nicht sein.



Diverse Studien zeigen, das Bio keinerlei gesundheitswerten Vorteil gegenüber koventionellen Lebensmitteln hat.
Kostet halt nur das vielfache.
Marketing wie bei Gluten.. mittlerweile wird sogar Schokolade als "Glutenfrei" beworben 

Für die Behauptung das Glyphosat Fehlgeburten fördert hätte ich gern eine Quelle


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

https://www.ugb.de/lebensmittel-im-test/glyphosat/
Compositional differences in soybeans on the market: Glyphosate accumulates in Roundup Ready GM soybeans Punkt 4.6 
Versteif dich nicht so sehr auf Glyphosat, gibt genug andere gefährliche Stoffe in RoundUp. 

Im Gegenzug würde ich gerne Studien zu deinem ersten Statement sehen.


----------



## Anticrist (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> https://www.ugb.de/lebensmittel-im-test/glyphosat/
> Compositional differences in soybeans on the market: Glyphosate accumulates in Roundup Ready GM soybeans Punkt 4.6
> Versteif dich nicht so sehr auf Glyphosat, gibt genug andere gefährliche Stoffe in RoundUp.
> 
> Im Gegenzug würde ich gerne Studien zu deinem ersten Statement sehen.



Da wird lediglich darauf hingewiesen das es bei Fröschen und Hühnern zu Deformationen der Embryos kam und Langzeitstudien für den Menschen gefordert werden.

Das ist nen bisschen was völlig anderes als "das Roundup zu Fehlgeburten führt wurde mehrfach bewiesen[..]"


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Psiram » Pseudowissenschaft: Glyphosat und Grapefruits sind mörderisch



Anticrist schrieb:


> Ist wie bei Rassismus.. Unwissenheit schürt Ängste


Und wenn der Versuch unternommen wird, Aufklärung zu betreiben und wissenschaftlichen Analphetismus zu bekämpfen, knickt man bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ein.
AufklÃ¤rung Ã¼ber Gentechnik verboten: Niedersachsen schafft SchÃ¼lerlabor HannoverGEN ab – Astrodicticum Simplex




P.S.: Bullshit-Bingo Gentechnik

Edit:


Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Terminator Saatgut


Was wird hier wieder für ein brauner Schund verlinkt?
Zeitenschrift â€“ Wikipedia
http://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/Zeitenschrift
Und wenn ich mir noch so einige andere Links hier im Thread anschaue, die gehen in eine ähnliche Richtung. Ekelhaft.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

"genfrei" und "Genanbau"  sind meine Lieblinge aus dem Bingo


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Diverse Studien zeigen, das Bio keinerlei gesundheitswerten Vorteil gegenüber koventionellen Lebensmitteln hat.
> Kostet halt nur das vielfache.



Aber den Tieren geht es besser.

Schau dir mal die Doku von Dirk Steffens an.
Furchtbar, wie überzüchtet die konventionellen Hühner inzwischen sind.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Elgex2d3X1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 2 folgt bei Youtube gleich im Anschluss.


----------



## Anticrist (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber den Tieren geht es besser.
> 
> Schau dir mal die Doku von Dirk Steffens an.
> Furchtbar, wie überzüchtet die konventionellen Hühner inzwischen sind.
> .



Die Viecher sind wandelnde chemische Keulen bei all dem Antiobiotika.. ganz abgesehen davon das jeder Lärm die Viecher gleich zu dutzenden an Herzinfarkt sterben lässt.
Kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, da hat ein Hennenzüchter seinen Nachbarn verklagt. Dieser hatte die Autotür zugeschmissen woraufhin vor Schreck 40 Hennen im benachbarten Stall verstarben.....


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Weil deren Körper durch die Überzüchtung auch völlig am Ende ist.
Das scheint aber keinen zu interessieren, es geht nur noch um den Profit.
Schon komisch, wenn 100g Hühnerfleisch günstiger sind als 100g Tomaten. Die Tomaten bestehen zu 90% aus Wasser.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Bei den Preisen spielt dann aber auch das Subventionssystem (Wirrwarr wäre vielleicht noch die treffendere Bezeichnung) auf nationaler und EU-Ebene mit rein und indirekte Subventionen, die durch Landkreise und/oder Bundesländer gegeben werden.


----------



## Anticrist (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schon komisch, wenn 100g Hühnerfleisch günstiger sind als 100g Tomaten. Die Tomaten bestehen zu 90% aus Wasser.



Hühnchenfleisch vom Discounter mittlerweile auch .. Wasserinjektionen sei dank


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nach wie vor deine Aversion gegen bio nicht, wo nur ein Bruchteil der Chemie Schei** drin ist. Weil ab und zu ein schwarzes Schaf der Biobranche auffliegt kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


Ich habe nichts gegen "Bio", für mich ist das einfach nur Geldmacherei. Kostet alles das drei bis vierfache aber ob es nun wirklich besser ist sei mal dahingestellt. Marketing vermischt mit einem bischen Öko scheint bei einigen gut zu wirken. Mittlerweile wird ja sogar laktosefreie Milch verkauft, dabei ist Milch nichts anderes als pure Laktose. Oder das glutenfreie Zeug was Antichrist angesprochen hat. Ja, es gibt Leute für die ist Gluten echt gefährlich aber das ist nur ein winzig kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Milch besteht hauptsächlich aus Wasser.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Milch besteht hauptsächlich aus Wasser.



Bekanntlich auch pure Chemie. Reines Dihydrogenmonoxid, in einer Überdosis absolut tödlich !


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

mir egal - hauptsache es schmeckt!


----------



## jamie (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Bekanntlich auch pure Chemie. Reines Dihydrogenmonoxid, in einer Überdosis absolut tödlich !



Deswegen benutzen die so viel Natriumchlorid - das bindet das gefährliche Dihydrogenmonoxid.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Also ich brauche keine Studien um zu wissen das (Bio)Lebensmittel die nur mit einem Bruchteil an Pestiziden, Fungiziden usw. belastet sind gesünder sind als der konventionelle Kram wo voll drauf gehalten wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Bekanntlich auch pure Chemie. Reines Dihydrogenmonoxid, in einer Überdosis absolut tödlich !



Ich kenne DHMO. Nutze ich als Kühlmittel für den Prozessor.
Ich weiß, gefährlich  aber gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen "Bio", für mich ist das einfach nur Geldmacherei. Kostet alles das drei bis vierfache aber ob es nun wirklich besser ist sei mal dahingestellt. Marketing vermischt mit einem bischen Öko scheint bei einigen gut zu wirken. Mittlerweile wird ja sogar laktosefreie Milch verkauft, dabei ist Milch nichts anderes als pure Laktose. Oder das glutenfreie Zeug was Antichrist angesprochen hat. Ja, es gibt Leute für die ist Gluten echt gefährlich aber das ist nur ein winzig kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung.



Naja, also das Bioprodukte pauschal das 3 bis 4 Fache kosten halte ich für ein Gerücht.  
Klar sind sie ein bischen teurer, müssen sie auch sein, weil die Erträge i.d.R. etwas geringer und der Arbeitsaufwand höher ist.  Unerwünschte Beikräuter z.B. mal schnell mit Roundup (Glyphosat) einzunebeln ist wesentlich schneller und bequemer gemacht als "mechanische" Beikrautbekämpfung.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich brauche keine Studien um zu wissen das (Bio)Lebensmittel die nur mit einem Bruchteil an Pestiziden, Fungiziden usw. belastet sind gesünder sind als der konventionelle Kram wo voll drauf gehalten wird.



So, so und wer hält z.B. die Abgase vom Bio-Salat fern? Das Abgas denkt sich bestimmt: Oh nein, da ist ein Bio-Acker, da mach ich mal einen großen Bogen drum, damit der gute Biosalat nicht verpestet wird...


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> So, so und wer hält z.B. die Abgase vom Bio-Salat fern? Das Abgas denkt sich bestimmt: Oh nein, da ist ein Bio-Acker, da mach ich mal einen großen Bogen drum, damit der gute Biosalat nicht verpestet wird...



Tja, das ist ein grosses Problem. Abgase, Abdrift von konventionellen Flächen etc. lassen sich nicht komplett vermeiden. Genau genommen ist schon der gesamte Erdball mit unseren Chemiekeulen verseucht. Trotzdem sollte es einleuchten das es Mengenmässig einen riesen Unterschied macht, ob der Bauer direkt mit der Chemie drauf hält oder ob ein bischen was über Luft/Regen übertragen wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Jetzt mal ehrlich:  Wenn ihr euch perfekt gesund ernähren wollt, könnt ihr euch nicht mehr natürlich ernähren.  Sondern müsstet in ein Labor ziehen und nur noch Pillen futtern um von allen Nährstoffen die perfekte Dosis ohne andere Inhalte zu euch zu nehmen. 
Am Ende werdet ihr trotzdem sterben.


----------



## Amon (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, also das Bioprodukte pauschal das 3 bis 4 Fache kosten halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Klar sind sie ein bischen teurer, müssen sie auch sein, weil die Erträge i.d.R. etwas geringer und der Arbeitsaufwand höher ist.  Unerwünschte Beikräuter z.B. mal schnell mit Roundup (Glyphosat) einzunebeln ist wesentlich schneller und bequemer gemacht als "mechanische" Beikrautbekämpfung.



Ist Roundup nicht in der EU verboten worden? Irgendwie war mir da so was...Auf jeden Fall weiss ich dass der NABU mal ein Verbot gefordert hat.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Ist Roundup nicht in der EU verboten worden? Irgendwie war mir da so was...Auf jeden Fall weiss ich dass der NABU mal ein Verbot gefordert hat.



Es ist auf jeden Fall für Privatpersonen nicht mehr erhältlich, es wird aber immer noch verkauft. Im Gartenfachgeschäft steht das hinter Glas schön verschlossen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich finde es zB auf Amazon und kann es dort ohne Probleme bestellen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde es zB auf Amazon und kann es dort ohne Probleme bestellen.



OK, vielleicht hat der Laden hier vor Ort ein Gewissen bzw. im Internet bekommt man alles.


----------



## Rolk (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Ist Roundup nicht in der EU verboten worden? Irgendwie war mir da so was...Auf jeden Fall weiss ich dass der NABU mal ein Verbot gefordert hat.



Für Privatpersonen müsste es mittlerweile verboten sein. Es gab auch schon Bestrebungen Roundup in der Landwirtschaft komplett zu verbieten, was sich bisher aber noch nicht durchdrücken lies. Roundup (und die anderen Handelspräparate mit dem selben Wirkstoff) wird nach wie vor eingesetzt, Tendenz weltweit steigend.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich brauche keine Studien um zu wissen das (Bio)Lebensmittel die nur mit einem Bruchteil an Pestiziden, Fungiziden usw. belastet sind gesünder sind als der konventionelle Kram wo voll drauf gehalten wird.




Nicht nur das, es schmeckt auch besser. Das, was man heutzutage im Supermarkt z.B. als Tomaten vorgesetzt bekommt, hat mit richtigen Tomaten nichts mehr zu tun. Das schmeckt nach nichts. Beim richtigen Stand auf dem Wochenmarkt hingegen siehts schon besser aus, im eigenen Garten angebaut erst recht. Aber Geschmack ist heute beim Essen leider nicht mehr von Bedeutung, hauptsache es muss billig sein. Das kotzt mich so an... nur weil es zu viele Leute gibt, die massenweise Dreck in sich reinstopfen, können sich Verbrecher wie Wiesenhof überhaupt halten. Und natürlich muss jeden Tag Fleisch auf den Teller. Das 50ct-ja!-Schnitzel kann man zwar kaum kauen, es schmeckt nach nichts und es gleicht generell eher einer Schuhsohle, trotzdem verkauft sich der Dreck. Anstatt dann seltener, aber dafür richtiges Fleisch zu essen, und mal beim vertrauenswürdigen Metzger ein saftiges, zartes, schön durchwachsenes Steak zu kaufen...
Dass Essen nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt ist denke ich ein Grund dafür, warum die Lebensmittelindustrie uns vorsetzen kann, was sie will.
Und da uns egal ist, was im Essen ist, muss die Industrie keine Rücksicht darauf nehmen, was die Nahrung am Ende mit uns anstellt. Profit um jeden Preis, Wachstum auf Kosten der Verbraucher.
Ich kenne mich jetzt mit der Materie zu wenig aus, um wirklich einschätzen zu können, welche Folgen die Vergiftung des Essens wirklich hat, aber wer glaubt denn im Ernst, dass es in Zeiten wie heute, wo Menschenleben im Vergleich zum Wachstum immer egaler werden, die Konzerne irgendwie interessiert, welche Folgen das ganze hat, solange der Pöbel trotzdem kauft? Und wenn die Menschen alle nächstes Jahr verrecken ist es auch egal, dann bricht zwar die Kundschaft weg, dafür stimmen bis dahin die Quartalszahlen, um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken.

Das Argument mit der Versorgung der wachsenden Bevölkerung ist lächerlich, solange in den Industrienationen die Hälfte der Nahrungsmittel weggeworfen werden, sei es in privaten Haushalten oder weil sie optisch im Supermarkt nicht mehr zu 100% überzeugen. Oder solange auf Nahrungsmittelknappheit gewettet werden kann. Oder solange wir Nahrunsmittel tanken können.

Dazu passt ein Zitat von Tolkien wunderbar: "If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world."


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Das mit dem Problem des Wegwerfen liegt aber auch an den Supermärkten selber, da oft die größern Packung günstiger sind.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Aber wenn man von den größeren Packungen was wegwirft bringt das doch nichts? Wenn du von einer doppelt so großen Packung die Hälfte wegwirfst, bezahlst du am Ende mehr fürs gleiche.
Im Ernst, die Preisersparnisse sind doch so gut wie nie so groß, dass es sich am Ende noch lohnt, wenn man einen Teil wegwirft... und in Fällen, wo das doch zutrifft, gebe ich dir natürlich recht.

Aber es würde mir irgendwie garnicht in den Sinn kommen, Packungen zu kaufen, bei denen ich schon vorher weiß, dass ich wahrscheinlich was wegwerfen muss, nur um am Ende vielleicht ein paar ct zu sparen. Da würde ich mich selbst anwidern glaube ich.
Und generell ist es bei dem Zeug, was ich kaufe, nicht immer so . Teilweise sind sogar kleine Packungen günstiger.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Nein, das ist nicht immer so. Hier gibt es einen Edeka in dem ein 2kg Sack Zwiebeln 69ct kostet, ein 500g Sack kostet 99ct und ein loses Kilo Zwiebeln 1,49€. Sind alles konventionelle Produkte. Da stört es mich auch nicht wenn etwas davon in den Null fliegt.
Dürfte aber eine Ausnahme sein und in vielen dürfte es sinnvoller sein eine passende Größe zu kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Kleine Portionen günstiger? Eher selten und nicht jeder hat so ein riesiges Eisfach um was von jedem Angebot einzufrieren. Auch wenn es in der heutigen Zeit eher nicht mehr nötig ist, steckt in vielen Köpfen noch das XXL Sparpaket im Kopf. Auch mir passiert es gelegentlich noch das man hin und wieder was wegwerfen muss


----------



## efdev (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Für Privatpersonen müsste es mittlerweile verboten sein. Es gab auch schon Bestrebungen Roundup in der Landwirtschaft komplett zu verbieten, was sich bisher aber noch nicht durchdrücken lies. Roundup (und die anderen Handelspräparate mit dem selben Wirkstoff) wird nach wie vor eingesetzt, Tendenz weltweit steigend.



Roundup Privat =  Verboten (offiziell)
in der Landwirtschaft meines wissens nach noch erlaubt zumindest haben wir es auf unserem Betrieb noch benutzt vor ein paar jahren.

edit: hab noch einmal nachgefragt roundup wird bei uns so gut wie garnicht mehr eingesetzt aber wir haben noch einiges aufm hof.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wenn es verboten ist, dann gibt es auch dazu eine Quelle. Sowas scheint es nur nicht zu geben, also ist wohl doch noch erlaubt.
Dazu ist es auch für Privatpersonen noch erhältlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

So lange noch Bestände irgendwo rumliegen wird man die Plörre auch kaufen können und selbst wenn es nur per Mundpropaganda läuft. Weit ab von Lebensmitteln sehe ich es nicht ganz so eng, da mir zb auf der Arbeit die Zeit fehlt für die riesigen Flächen um die vom Unkraut zu befreien


----------



## totovo (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch:

Ohne Gentechnisch veränderte Lebensmittel wird es in naher Zukunft nicht mehr möglich sein eine extrem rasant wachsende Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren. Bzw. müsste man im Umkehrschluss endlich mal begreifen das unser Planet absolut überbevölkert ist. Noch dazu wenn immer mehr Menschen einen höheren Lebensstandard anstreben... Ohne Nahrungsmittel aus dem Labor ist das in keinerlei Weise zu erreichen!


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Welche unabhängigen Studien belegen das?


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Für mich uninteressant. Da ich seit Jahren kaum bei McDoof und Co essen gehe. Nicht weil es ja ach so ungesund ist bla bla bla... Ich mag es einfach nicht mehr so gern. Das Eis schmeckt mir dort gut aber der Rest...
Und wenn es mal sein muss, dann gehts zu Burger King.


----------



## S754 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch:
> 
> Ohne Gentechnisch veränderte Lebensmittel wird es in naher Zukunft nicht mehr möglich sein eine extrem rasant wachsende Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren. Bzw. müsste man im Umkehrschluss endlich mal begreifen das unser Planet absolut überbevölkert ist. Noch dazu wenn immer mehr Menschen einen höheren Lebensstandard anstreben... Ohne Nahrungsmittel aus dem Labor ist das in keinerlei Weise zu erreichen!



Stimmt nicht. Wir haben genug Essen auf der Welt, um alle Menschen satt zu machen, die Verteilung ist nur extrem schlecht. Zudem werden tagtäglich Tonnen gutes Essen weggeschmissen!


----------



## Rolk (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche unabhängigen Studien belegen das?



Ich wüsste gar nicht was man da gross studieren sollte. 

Gentechnisch veränderte Lebensmittel landen dort wo sie am meisten Profit einbringen und irgendwelche hungernden Menschen werden diesbezüglich immer am untersten Ende der Skala stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen.
Schlimmer noch als Genzeugs und Pestizide sind noch die auf Profit gezüchteten Rassen wo der Geschmack auf der Strecke bleibt. Warum müssen männliche Küken in den Reißwolf wo man die auch Lebend noch verwerten kann. Die Welt wird langsam pervers


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Man kann sie nicht verwerten, die Rassen erzeugen zu wenig Fleisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Sehe ich nicht als Problem an, dann muss man halt für das Endprodukt etwas mehr Tier nehmen


----------



## totovo (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



S754 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Wir haben genug Essen auf der Welt, um alle Menschen satt zu machen, die Verteilung ist nur extrem schlecht. Zudem werden tagtäglich Tonnen gutes Essen weggeschmissen!


Das stimmt haargenau...

Wir bräuchten mehr als eine Erde um alle 7 Mrd Menschen mit einem europäischen Standard zu versorgen, das ist Fakt!  Um alle satt zu bekommen gibt es vielleicht genug Anbauflächen, allerdings müssten dann wahrscheinlich die allermeisten Menschen vegetarisch leben und nicht mehr 2/3 des Essens weggeschmissen werden... 
Zudem wächst die Weltbevölkerung viel zu schnell. Die Urbanisierung macht das ganze nicht besser, hinzu kommen Umweltverschmutzung und Umweltzerstörung, denn mehr Menschen = mehr Ackerland = mehr Rodungen in empfindlichen Ökosystemen und keine Aussicht auf effiziente Landnutzung!
Das ist nicht nur eine Frage der Ernährung allein. Schätzungsweise könnten bis zu 10 Mrd Menschen auf der Erde ernährt werden (Konventionell, aber vegetarisch, bei gleich bleibender Wachstumsrate wäre das noch in diesem Jahrhundert der Fall!), die Frage ist zu welchem Preis für die Natur. Keiner kann die Folgen einer derart hohen Belastung abschätzen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Es geht doch nicht nur ums Essen, sondern um Ressourcen allgemein.
Was soll der Quatsch mit zwei Handy Generation pro Jahr? Alles Unsinn. Wird sowieso nur weggeworfen.
VW produziert jetzt schon Autos, die niemals gekauft, geschweige denn gefahren werden, die werden irgendwann weggeworfen.
Wir leben in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft -- zumindest der Westen -- und das gilt nun mal für alles. Klamotten, Handys, Autos, Möbel, PCs und Lebensmittel.
Die Profitgier der Unternehmen muss gebrochen werden, um daran was zu ändern.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Das kann man in meiner Marktwirtschaft nur kaum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Können kann man schon nur muss es einem bewusst werden was man macht.


> Wir leben in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft -- zumindest der Westen -- und das gilt nun mal für alles. Klamotten, Handys, Autos, Möbel, PCs und Lebensmittel.


Nicht nur das, da wird für das vermeintliche Schnäppchen die Ware auch oft mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt


----------



## MfDoom (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Nein Roundup wird von jedem Gärtner eingesetzt. Keine Ahnung wie es in der Landwirtschaft ist.
Es wird jetzt aber wahrscheinlich als Krebserzeugend eingestuft. Die Genehmigungsstudien wurden alle von Monsanto finanziert und sagen natürlich das es völlig harmlos ist 

Naj, wie man in diesem Fred liest wollen viele ******** fressen, nur zu. Ich mach da nicht mit.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Viele Jugendliche trinken Energy Drinks.
Wenn ich überlege, was da alles für ein Zeugs drin ist.


----------



## Atent123 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht nur ums Essen, sondern um Ressourcen allgemein.
> Was soll der Quatsch mit zwei Handy Generation pro Jahr? Alles Unsinn. Wird sowieso nur weggeworfen.
> VW produziert jetzt schon Autos, die niemals gekauft, geschweige denn gefahren werden, die werden irgendwann weggeworfen.
> Wir leben in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft -- zumindest der Westen -- und das gilt nun mal für alles. Klamotten, Handys, Autos, Möbel, PCs und Lebensmittel.
> Die Profitgier der Unternehmen muss gebrochen werden, um daran was zu ändern.



Und was wen ich dir jetzt sage das seit Jahrzehnten das größte Problem der EU die überproduktion der Landwirtschaft ist.
Und ein großteil des EU Haushaltes dafür drauf geht das zu kompensieren ?
Bauern bekommen Geld für Flächenstillegung,die EU kauft den Bauern einen großteil ihrer Erträge ab damit die Bauern nícht pleite gehen nur um die Nahrungsmittel danach zu vernichten/wegschütten.
Nur wäre es abartig Teuer und das meißte würde auf dem Weg verderben.
Zudem könnte es die Bevölerungsexplosion weiter anheizen.
Schon die Versorgung Afrikas mit Antibiotika hat sich rein logisch betrachtet auch als Fatal erwiesen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Das musst du mir nicht sagen. Mein Nachbar ist Landwirt.
Der kassiert jetzt Geld, weil er ein paar Windräder laufen hat.
Ich finde es sowieso immer lustig, wenn alle reden, dass wir freie Marktwirtschaft haben. 
Aber es sind letztendlich Großunternehmen, die von den Subventionen profitieren und daher werden die alles dafür tun, damit es so bleibt, wie es ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Viele Jugendliche trinken Energy Drinks.
> Wenn ich überlege, was da alles für ein Zeugs drin ist.


Aufgekochte Gummibärchen oder vielleicht auch Puppen und eine kräftige Portion Tapetenkleister. Für das gewisse Extra des Geschmackes ein Sud aus dem Abfall den man auf dem Gelände findet


> Zudem könnte es die Bevölerungsexplosion weiter anheizen.


Für gewisse Gebiete würde sich ja eher anbieten weniger zu ******. Wenn ich für mich selbst nix zu kauen habe wird es durch Kinder auch nicht besser.


> Der kassiert jetzt Geld, weil er ein paar Windräder laufen hat.


Der Wind ist halt beständiger als der Furz der Kuh, und die Standfestigkeit beim Antrieb eines Generators mit 24 / 7 Betrieb ist die Kuh auch zu lahm.

Jeder sollte anbauen können was er kennt und jeden Mist der von EU " vorgeschrieben " wird


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Viele Jugendliche trinken Energy Drinks.
> Wenn ich überlege, was da alles für ein Zeugs drin ist.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aufgekochte Gummibärchen oder vielleicht auch Puppen und eine kräftige Portion Tapetenkleister. Für das gewisse Extra des Geschmackes ein Sud aus dem Abfall den man auf dem Gelände findet



Ich fühle mich ertappt, und zitiere mal schnell was auf der Dose in meiner Hand steht:



> Wasser, Zitronensaft aus Fruchtsaftkonzentrat , Glucose-Sirup, Taurin, Natriumcitrate (E331), Monokaliumphosphat (E340), Kaliumlactat (E326), Citronensäure (E330), Magnesiumlactat (E329), Tee, Aromen, Aroma: Koffein, Sorbinsäure (E200), Sucralose (E955), Acesulfam-K (E950), Nicotinsäureamid (Vitamin B3), Pantothensäure (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxin (Vitamin B6), Cobalamin (Vitamin B12), konzentriertes Kokosnusswasser, Speisesalz, Açaí-Fruchtpüree, Goji-Beeren-Fruchtpüree, Mangostan-Fruchtpüree, L-Carnitin L-Tartrat, Guaraná-Extrakt, Inosit



Also "Wasser" sagt mir noch was.  Zitronensaft aus Fruchtsaftkonzentrat auch.  Glucose-Sirup noch so ganz entfernt ...  und dann kommt eine lange Liste von Chemie 

Am Ende wirds nochmal besser,  "konzentriertes Kokosnusswasser" und "Speisesalz" klingt wieder nach Lebensmitteln. 

"Açaí-Fruchtpüree, Goji-Beeren-Fruchtpüree, Mangostan-Fruchtpüree" ist vor allem eins: Verstörend 
Im Ernst, ich kenne keine der drei Früchte, und warum zum Geier man diese püriert und dann verflüssigt erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## jamie (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ertappt, und zitiere mal schnell was auf der Dose in meiner Hand steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde verstörend, wie man sowas trinken kann.  Das schmeckt doch grausig.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich finde verstörend, wie man sowas trinken kann.  Das schmeckt doch grausig.



Nicht unbedingt.  Ich habe ein paar Energy-Drinks,  die deutlich "natürlicher"  schmecken als die meisten anderen.  Auch wenn sie das nicht sind.  Aber man kann sie trinken.

Bei den meisten anderen würde ich dir aber zustimmen ...   Schonmal ein 40°C warmes Rockstar *kunterbunt* getrunken?  Das könnte man als Brechmittel verkaufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Klingt wie Raketentreibstoff.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Passend zum erwünschten Effekt! 

Du weißt doch: Chuck Norris Urin wird jetzt in Dosen abgefüllt. Wir kennen das als "Red Bull"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



> Chuck Norris Urin wird jetzt in Dosen abgefüllt


Ich dachte das wäre dann W 50. 
Egal welcher Energy Drink es ist bei jedem würde schon das dran schnüffeln zum Wiederkäuen einladen. Wie kann sich so etwas überhaupt noch als Nahrungsmittel bezeichnen?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wie schon gesagt, wenn man lange genug sucht findet man tatsächlich welche,  die deutlich "normaler" ausgelegt sind. Nicht wie die Gummibären-Kaugummi-Klebstoffe-Mische der meisten großen Marken.

Als Nahrungsmittel sollte man das trotzdem nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Gen Manipulation um Krankheiten beim Menschen abzumildern oder zu heilen find ich gut in meiner Nahrung aber besser nicht.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (27. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Gen Manipulation um Krankheiten beim Menschen abzumildern oder zu heilen find ich gut in meiner Nahrung aber besser nicht.



Und was ist dein persönlicher Grund dagegen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Das wir heute schon kaum Wissen was alles in Lebensmitteln drin ist und es mit Gen Technik noch schlimmer wird und die Auswirkungen nicht erforscht sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Eigentlich weiß man sehr genau, was in Lebensmitteln drin ist ...  

Und was für Auswirkungen willst du dabei erforschen, die noch nicht bekannt sind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Und was ist dein persönlicher Grund dagegen?



Gibt es einen Grund dafür zu sein? Ich sehe so keinen der ein Hurra auslöst. Ich habe mich die letzten Jahrzehnte schon damit abfinden müssen das es kaum noch etwas gibt wie man es mal kannte.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich weiß man sehr genau, was in Lebensmitteln drin ist ...
> 
> Und was für Auswirkungen willst du dabei erforschen, die noch nicht bekannt sind?


Allergien und Wechselwirkungen

ist ja nicht so das bei Lebensmitteln so genau hingeschaut wird wie bei neuen Medikamenten
und keine normales Mensch versteht alles was so auf der Zutatenlisten steht


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Allergien und Wechselwirkungen
> 
> ist ja nicht so das bei Lebensmitteln so genau hingeschaut wird wie bei neuen Medikamenten
> und keine normales Mensch versteht alles was so auf der Zutatenlisten steht



Doch, genau so genau schauen die Fachkräfte bei Lebensmitteln hin. 

Dass du keine Fachkraft bist und nicht alles verstehst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.  Aber das ist dann kein Problem des Produzenten.

Allergien sind natürlich ein individuelles Problem. Wechselwirkungen kann man prinzipiell voraussagen, wenn du dich selbst denn genau genug kennst und dich absolut diszipliniert ernährst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Ich würde lieber essen wollen wenn ich Hunger habe und nicht erst wenn der Beipackzettel gelesen wurde. Wechselwirkungen und Co sind so eine Sache da nicht jeder Mensch gleich auf alles reagiert oder es sich anders zeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch:
> 
> Ohne Gentechnisch veränderte Lebensmittel wird es in naher Zukunft nicht mehr möglich sein eine extrem rasant wachsende Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren.



Mit genetisch veränderten Lebensmitteln wird es in mittlerer Zukunft auch nicht mehr möglich sein, die Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren, wenn sie weiter so rasant wächst 
Und bislang fehlt uns weniger an Zeit, eine vertretbare Lösung für letzteres Problem zu finden, denn am Willen dazu. Mehr als genug Personen und Politiker beschweren sich sogar über zu geringe Geburtenraten...




turbosnake schrieb:


> Das kann man in meiner Marktwirtschaft nur kaum.



Entweder findet man einen Weg, um es innerhalb einer Wirtschaft zu machen oder banale Ökologie wird es mitsamt der Wirtschaft machen.
"Marktwirtschaft" erfodert neben einem Marktplatz nun einmal auch Marktteilnehmer. Keine Lebensgrundlage für Marktteilnehmer -> keine Marktwirtschaft.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ertappt, und zitiere mal schnell was auf der Dose in meiner Hand steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn in geringen Mengen Frucht zugetan werden, dann geht es meist um Werbung ("mit echten Erdbeeren") oder um Konsistenz (z.B. beinhaltet Orangesaft aus Konzentrat mit Fruchtfleisch oft Kürbisextrakt, weil das billiger/einfacher ist, als Orangen-Fruchtfleisch zu konservieren und der Kunde sowieso nur irgendwelche Klumpen in Zähnen hängen haben will). Die grundlegenden Aromen und sonstige Relevanten Substanzen bekommt man heute fast alle (billiger) in Reinform, wie ja auch die lange E-Liste zeigt.
(Die fast komplett aus ganz normalen natürlichen Substanzen bestehen müsste. Nur wäre es eben sehr teuer bis unmöglich, die gewünschte Komposition durch Mischen verschiedener Direktsäfte, etc. zu erhalten, weil da wieder andere Stoffe mit bei sind.)




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich weiß man sehr genau, was in Lebensmitteln drin ist ...
> 
> Und was für Auswirkungen willst du dabei erforschen, die noch nicht bekannt sind?



Über die Langzeitwirkung sehr vieler Substanzen gibt es nur Mutmaßungen, entsprechende Untersuchungen sind extrem aufwendig bis unmöglich. Und Chemie und Gentechnik bereichern unsere Lebensmittel regelmäßig mit neuen Inhaltsstoffen. (Oder glaubt ihr, die Insektizide lösen sich nach der Ernte spontan in Luft auf?)


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit genetisch veränderten Lebensmitteln wird es in mittlerer Zukunft auch nicht mehr möglich sein, die Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren, wenn sie weiter so rasant wächst
> Und bislang fehlt uns weniger an Zeit, eine vertretbare Lösung für letzteres Problem zu finden, denn am Willen dazu. Mehr als genug Personen und Politiker beschweren sich sogar über zu geringe Geburtenraten...



Liegts wirklich an der Menge der Lebensmittel auf unserer Erde? Ich glaube es liegt eher an der Verteilung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Wie willst du mit besserer Verteilung bei sinkenden Flächenerträgen aufgrund von Klimawandel, Verwüstung, Überfischung, etc. eine 3-4-5 fachen Nahrungsmittelkonsum erzielen? Natürlich schmeißen einige Länder heute viel zu viel weg und einige Personen konsumieren deutlich mehr als nötig. Aber vermutlich könnte man froh sein, mit der besten denkbaren Verteilung die derzeitige Menschheit auf dem Niveau zu versorgen, dass wir für uns selbst gut und angemessen finden. Und wo sollen dann die Reserven für eine Vervielfachung der Weltbevölkerung kommen?
Das Nahrungsmittelangebot dieses Planeten ist einfach endlich und eine Ausweitung und Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft weder effizient noch nachhaltig tragbar. Damit lässt sich kein unendliches Wachstum versorgen. Solange die Menschheit nicht einsieht, dass sie das Wachstum deswegen selbst stoppen muss, solange werden Menschen auch hungern. Mit besserer Verteilung und Gentechnik ist dass vielleicht erst bei 10 statt bei 6 Milliarden Menschen der Fall, aber das ist eben auch nur der Unterschied zwischen "in naher" und "in mittlerer" Zukunft (und wenn man die Dauer für entsprechende Umstellungen bedenkt nicht einmal das, weil die Weltbevölkerung direkt mitwächst). Wenn die Übernutzung schief läuft aber ggf. auf einmal schon bei 4 Milliarden - haben schon so einige Hochkulturen im Laufe der Geschichte schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. April 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

naja wenn man die Geburtenrate Weltweit an das Deutsch Level anpassen könnte würde es wohl gehen bei einer besseren Verteilung ... ein 3. WK würde auch helfen zu mindestens dem Planeten


----------



## Amon (9. April 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*

Böse! [emoji16]  Aber so zwei oder drei Jahre weltweite Anarchie...Ich denke mal so drei Milliarden Menschen würden dabei drauf gehen aber das würde erst einmal das Problem der Überbevölkerung lösen und das Hungerproblem sicherlich auch. Allerdings müsste es danach dann so etwas wie eine Weltregierung geben weil sonst eh wieder alles von vorne los gehen würde.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. April 2015)

*AW: McDonald`s und Ihre Gen-Burger - Greenpeace bemüht um Aufklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Böse! [emoji16]  Aber so zwei oder drei Jahre weltweite Anarchie...Ich denke mal so drei Milliarden Menschen würden dabei drauf gehen aber das würde erst einmal das Problem der Überbevölkerung lösen und das Hungerproblem sicherlich auch. Allerdings müsste es danach dann so etwas wie eine Weltregierung geben weil sonst eh wieder alles von vorne los gehen würde.


 Kommt noch, kommt noch bis jetzt ist alles aus Star Trek ok fast alles doch war geworden. Smartphones/watches , Klaphandys, Padds


----------

